# Adventure- Stormrider,Elf,Orc,Cleric (attack at Abyss village) feb 11,2005



## Felikeries (Mar 9, 2004)

Through a series of campaigns the winners(most exp,not killed,killed the leader etc.)were allowed an extra from a higher level than their own,which could be used for this campaign,which is the undead dungeon of Tehreciene

A spell or two by the cleric,the ability to use a sword by the wizard,a special high damage axe by the orc,and Alliyah used a few combat extra's

They also knew that they were in  for it with undead creatures that were once part of the Troll army campaign that used the dungeon originally

Each character was 10th level beginning this,and they have a cleric for healing so getting into the darkened realms of a terrible dungeon was just the flavor for this 'trick' adventure


       Alliyah Stormrider of Doom


    The carvitures of fallen brittle leaves,and flickering,withering remanances of the grande billowing Layzon slats of reminders that seasons were chaging layde scattered about the ground,as temperate changes foretold of winters approach.The cold was not a foresaken demise in which all of life had to become the harbinger of fear and hiding as was so for some time in the years following the evil rule of Queen Zattif,however even the supple fires scent and the extra told and true content to bring on warming garments that covered one from the viciuos cold,were sealed with a kiss;a reminder that the ways the folks of the realm Atheina lived were two-some better than the fearsome deluge that led their lives astray only a decade ago.What cold could not do to them now was even a triumph of the soul to some,for walking the pathways and forests at times when this plight of arctic weathers surfaced had been a horror of innocents slayde for the queens amusement and demands of fealty in tithes and winter-work that afforded only the rich and loyal to the heighness,any chance to make through the claims of ice and snow with no losses,or disease.


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 10, 2004)

*They fight*



   Never even questioned,the killing sprees of heinous realm gaurds,and their premise of true colcades to the Queen aforded by lavishly over paid high gaurds and ‘slavors’(those whom stole away with frail or young to sell to alternate lands for acts of peace deigned by the heighness),could easily rip apart a family who’s name was belittled in the eyes of a dutchess or loyal knight.The screaming agony of these days of lore were alltogether made refined and true with the changing of seasons,such simpleton villagers thinking they could make about the soundless tamping of the snows that covered the all of living places,and their grounds.A truimph of evil’s course,made sensationalized with the preening vision of dibulets of blood,scattered on the white calm surface,a trail of drenched suffuse,slayings liquid virtue an art into the wonder of winters
powdery gift to the earth.

    All hails and traces of goudy rile and the luster of partying village denizens,could feal the claim of the freed land when winter turned it’s winds of freeze and petals of licking frost to the realm Atheina,and these days the reminder was seen mostly as a blessing lost in the disguise of what had layde claim in the past as a curse.Shallower even than the miscue of hope and revelation that all was better,and that soon maybe even within the next year a new ruler may take effectively the soveirgnty,and begin a brittle yet supported confidence for those amongst the weary and loyal,those who knew that every place within these magical,mystical lands needed a support from such sources;was the 
content fealing laying unseen and maladroit with eyes of strength and desire to make life again a flurry of glory and power-the seekers-the warriors-the chosen defectors from shackles of rule in the past-the harbingers of war yet truth.These untamed lot of souls had the traces of greatness bestowed in them against the normal skiff and take of say a average knight or simpleton scorcerer,these mighty people were the trusted,loved and unted at the same time.

   Who could possibly be the sort to lash out and take hold of adventures disdain,fighting’s challenges and honours,routes to fine sails of truth and revielle.Alliyah the stormrider of doom,was just one such woman,little known by the meager masses,and often unseen at public places,her eyes gravitated to a fire’s cauldren with more desire for charisma and ammilioration than a thousand hearths at winters break.
The melloncholy difference between love and trust were like streaming creeks of ethereal presence when asked to perform,to free a slave or make true a war’s final win.The sliffs of vigorous black hair,upon her statused nap,for tattoed was a sign of war upon her face cheek,were kept astrite with a silver hairpin,and the gleaning gold upon the scabbard from eleven smiths,struck out to all who beheld her.The finest of cevias swords of the lands,one of warlocks,of demi-gods,of saints was fasioned with a blade that could never be dulled untill thrown into the fires of the ‘centre earth’.The gowns of lavish laces,yet tuffened sufferage to present a fine and great girl,layde crossed with velvets and strict leathur boots,hands fealing the worlds answers as if a ‘divination’by their presence alone,so sweet to look upon,as though the feeding roots to the tree of life or Layzon magics.Though one fetch from a quickened act of dextereity,and one movement of Alliyah with weapon and cunning,and the simple loves of flesh upon beholding her image were soon the gashed scoures of a wraith of terrible power letting lose the thunderous appeal to mightier swordfighters than mortals knew,and the swifting vice of a sword worked femme of love yet told,reaching to slaye and vanquish unlike that which could be spoken of by those of one language alone.

    As night began to settle across the undarring village-city,the gatherers,workers,gaurds,and children flayed their days merits into the disarmament of
the well built housing.Metaled roofs brought across in sheets of might,against mortar with rafters holding structures aloft from the insides,scooned their way to adornments of vinery carving and miters that proclaimed a witness to a richer than average habitaul land.Atheina sold goods for many a traveller and harvested great fields of provides,these in turn held the people to chores and a sense of privelage about their place of living.Though winter could be a time of misfortune if it were a farming community alone,the metal smiths(elven of course,mostly),craftsmen(some with magical talents),and literaries triffled with their business in the warmth of firepit rooms,and with light wielding magical lanterns throughout the days.She was sullied about the respit of the home that had been given to her when peace had finally settled,the few visitors she had were the guard making sure she wasn’t responsible for a corpse or two that turned up every once in awhile,-or a humbled smithy smaking the front door upon sight of being a 4 ft drat when she opened the door,usually a refined and unkempt answer to the question of a new weapon purchase.

    Creeping around the alley way and making to the main fareway,she swept to the entrance of the pub that scally wag ruffians or sorts closer to her heart found drinking and entertainment at.The response of being sighted for an escue character such as herself in the winters night was sometimes far worse than the occasional disscusions with the guard.No extra coat or timely scarf yet,she gladly met the appeal of the alivened fire placated main room,with wooden tables and benches running across the 100 ft space,and a bar,tricked with  thousands of mugs and bottles-lay across the back.The place rarely suffered a ravaging when a wartime brawl of disagreeing warriors took hold,as precious were some of the wares sported at the back,to be sure,and of course for the overlookers for the establishment;3 half-orc fighters,lost from a shunning of their kind when in the last march to retake the city found many of them helping in the task and their brute strength being a great help durring the rebuilding of,all that now was there in the city.

“hail Alliyah,such beauty and evil rarely visits at first winters snow fall!”-Kiazo the bartending half-orc called to her swiping a glass for wine as she entered and looking in mistruth about which bottle of the many of the accesable and liquid providing he should bring forth for this human friend.

“no,I don’t want ole Le Fweest,or Chatue de Elthwintel Keep,make it an Atheina special and maybe we shall rant this evening afterall”-she playfully answered as most didn’t pay attention,and sword at her side she set at a stool,and brushed a smudge free place for him to set the glass.

“ha ha ,sure as it does to see you scaffing me before the first words,…I’ll still gladly offer the first on the house”-he answered as spining about to the front and taking his hand from his chin to pour the favor,a smile across the muggy,yet harsh and friendly look,and a smile from Alliyah as well.

“well that does it friend,I am set to leave this bizaare remanance of wars bane,and find place in the real world,soon when I find a proper ride-I’ll be leaving…for good”she squaked to him motionless yet in a trail of words sent with ferver.

“so,…me think you can’t be the keeper of two lives…if you must….you must…..aughghmghmph…”-Kiazo didn’t respond with anger,yet a strange resolve was certainly visible to her,she knew him better than most.

“be it my interest to ask,what does it matter anyway…you won’t miss me…will you”

“no of course,there’s no reason to think that-I’m brave and an adventurer,I’ve faught dragons slayed trolls,-hell even broke my way out of a true-orc prison-“

“you don’t look half-orc-“

“aauh well,that’s true I’m not really but I put it in my charter as a citizen so I could get benefits if there were any”

“a bold move-I’ve slayne foes as well,and now I must again”

“good,I’ll enjoy a fresh splattering of blood across the axe myself-“

“what axe-you can’t have two lives either –isn’t that what you just preached to me”she leaned in swirling the half filled glass and taking a bemirked and childish slipping sip.

“no-just you and me and uhh and elf-that’d be good,lot’s of gold with elves their good luck”he answered making the mutual calling being approached in their subconciousnes’s
the favour of lightness and availability.

“ah ha!so a true fighter you are,and my leaving has you stormed on and on that we can go together…I should never have told you about this last year”she knew that the words spoken at the time could be a terrible pinch,if a solo mission was made more clear when she did go.

“well no,I know you are a strong girl,I just want to …have a say in the world beyond,and with no resourcefull human girl with bright eyes fine sleek black hair and a twirling sword- none thus could be achieved”he troust and maligned the words and arm over arm quarter turned from her ‘snout’ to the air.

She was getting blissed,the final drink,of which three glasses had been made for,allowed her instinct in these matters to set her straight.Friends are what life’s about,cold nights spent alone in her hut-well house but it was cold,and dilly daly festivals spent hunting down wild game for the villagers,lonely nights at this very pub,Kaizo trying to win an armwrestling match or dwarf tossing going on in the next room.This could be a best suited trip beyond with just such a fighter…beastman…orc.Hey but the pence to pound made sense,just a bit short on scorcery they’d be unless….she liked the idea afterall and Kaizo was miffed no answer yet,looking to her quickly and wondering about it.

“yes-let’s see if there are some wizard elf with witty spells to match our prowess in the field of blading-great axe friend-you may join me tommorow at the town market,a plan has been issued-goodnight”she slurred a bit,and slaggered her way to the door,a few laughs semmed to sneer at the proud girl,and Kaizo wasted no thoughts on the greatness of being now a certainty of his,making a gleer at questionables-as if don’t even try.

The trail to Tethreceine

The always well stalked and crowded marketplace area,left it’s openly image in winter’s girth for favour of a tarp cover,less visitors and virtually no celebration.Streched across the 5o some places for business,little booths and stands,some with several display area’s,the leathuer sewn tarp could hold a foot of snow fallen untill a little one,or some act of sorcery could swipe the icey blanket away.Today the snow fell for one of the first times,and unlike usual,several gaurds were looking about in interest,scouting,trailing,a defiled merchant?a thief?a fugitive?Alliyah watched them question the old housewares couple,that wore the same colored nap and face scarves and spoke in three languages so as it was sure they were part of the greater amount of business.The wife laughed at the gaurds second remark,and quickly and shouting two children,a boy and a girl went running to the discussioners.With a suttle pat on the shoulders and a briskened walk to a small hole in the tarp,a rope was unhooked and the two kids with flat grovel shovels accepted a coin each and went to work.

“hmmph Kaizo what is taking you’re presumptious orc arse….i need to be at the “her words softly spoken to herself were broken when Kizao stepped to her and spoke.

“there there,am I late,looks like all is well,what are we doing here ms Alliyah?”he announced himself in cheer,and for the first time she saw his ‘battle’ armour and axe,with a covering coat about them,still though the leauther and chain looked strange from what she saw.

“oh how I loathe late skates…despite this-follow me,we shall find an elf today who thinks to be strong enough for our tasks”Alliyah sold the tribute of the airs in innocence to her orc friend,and as elusive as what their jouney was to be,the need for a conjurer with stamina,gut,and free will was to be found.

There at the front of a structure of three stories and décor with metal trimmed windows that were boarded,upon a plaque stated ‘ye elven guild of atheina’.She was certain of one matter,this was the place to shop,however what sort they could find was in question,certainlyu theives at atheives guild might produce results,and fighters at a ‘black knights’ stronghold may find answers to fearsomeness,howver just the same her confidence about the new turn of events was invoked.Opening the door without a knock she beheld 4 elves two in robes sitting beholding a glph.It was magical and hastily scatching to make an image,that of the catle in atheina it appeared,and one of robed elves looked over his shoulder and stood.

“hello,you have matters here today?”he asked with hand in hand covered by sleeves.

“uh..yes…well actaully my friend and I Kaizo”she stated as he stepped in.

“ahh yes the tavern tender…what brings you here then”he continued to ask lamely.

“we’ve been advised that our journey will require the help of a wizard,one who is strong worty and ….elven…do you have any?”she answered this time with lack of insighted words.

“hmm…what exactly are you saying,you wish to hire a conjuror to aide you with a task,that is no frail money,sweet human woman,the price is”

“please,please good senior mage,the reasons are tenfold and may take half the day to speak of,and we must be on our way,the gold will be good”Kiazo spoke this time,letting the macho image of the orc side of himself settle this.

“well ok,let’s see…there’s Keff no too young,or myself,but actaully I’m not too sure I wish any problems with the winter weathers,ahhh that’s it but of course,I know who wishes to find the fancifull vanityies of travel from the realm…Chealsoroy Kavendark,that’s it…a perfect match I do think…please sir down over here while I see if that wild troll is about”

They were seated in the corner as the glyph visioning ended,and the sorcerers were calm and unmoved by whatever it was they were looking for.The elf spoken to had gone through a doorway and several mkomkents later a crashing and clanging was heard then a storming of steps upon the plank floor.There entering the room an elf,Chealsoroy,nearly tripped in excitement,with a sword across his chest as if in salute,and a pack with metal potions attached over his shoulder.studying the room,he found the two,and walked to them tapping the sword to his chest.

“hail,hail…a fine day in Atheina,however as you say so I’m told a finer day it will be to get beyond this begrouched,half witted,borring- ahh well anyway,I am Chealsoroy,the wizard and fighter extrodiniare,and will volunteer for a mission”Chealsoroy,was a fairly tall elf in the mid twenties for human age,and had medium straight black hair,brown eyes,and a black robe with a curling snake bracelet over one arm,and on the other(the sleeves were shortened) a tattoo of the insignia that represented the Atheina army durring war.

This was the prayer made resolved,the hopes of a true fighter,or magician,yes…Alliyah could tell they had done well to search this place.The funny attitude with light flusters of no patience and a tattoo,as she had as well,and accompanyment of an orc…did just add into the trio.This spotted her for a respectable answer,scince all was well.

“good,very good, we may be one short,however I’m certain that we can find the missing one for this task,and be off from –borring Atheina quite soon,-..oh excuse me I’m Alliyah,sometimes known as Alliyah the stormrider of doom,a tale of which’s namesake I’ll save for anotherday,and this is-“

“yes Kiazo-of course,you’ve probably seen me and my blackered girlfriends at the tavern,you know how it is,can’t keep one of ‘em alltogether when a warrior has to make a way in life,pleased to meet Alliyah,I’m sure that you can find this extra person we’re looking for,shall we.”Chealsoroy,was easily cut into the mediun of elves known as wild,and for but a nature of class less tried than were the orc and stormrider,there may have been some serious doubts.

As they made their way about with flakes of winter’s triumph of temperature taking to the towne,Alliyah led them to the perimeter next to a church of sorts.Standing against the city wall,the crafted hall of warship was indeed an uncommon sight,with gargoyls and strange writing upon it,the stained glass windows were all dark,and had images of the moon and sun,while multiple seems were cleaved to and fro making it an example of finer architecure.One who beheld it for the first time may have wandered if the clerics who founded it,as such that it was,were evil,or involved with the conjuring of demons for rights of religion that told ghastly tales of begotton triumph.

“ha ha ha , ha ha ha”Chealsoroy laughed as he looked at the place she had brung them to,and took in the sight with pleasure,obviousley with no disdain for forbidden magics,this group leader was certainly a fearsome witch of some kind.

“well,this is the church that often finds more …brilliant clerics seeking respince from the world,or other acts of fealty to sources of heaven that may be unwanten by the more commenly-shall we”she preempted as they followed her into the grande front arched chapel room.

Tapestries of silk with sorcery written in great wordings like spells,strewn across walls,and a statue of a nude goddess of bronze at the altar,made the truth about the outside as deftly imposing upon the inside.The benches looked unused,and three females sat at the front with opened books,perhaps praying,or learning new spells,ones that were strong it may have been wise to assume,given the nature of the church.An oil chandelier with black wings settled across with silver work was hastened to the ceiling with a rope,that had a tug for hieght grappled to the wall,and shadows bickered in delight off the columns and an eery solitude tuffened the maligned place of religion,strangely enough still remaining in the towne.

“hello,is there a…a representative here..we’re looking for a person who might find the travels abroad and tasks a …(she looked to the two escue)…religious triumph?”finally making the words for an enticement spoken to the three woman.

“hmmm….Alliyah stormrider of doom,say you now as ever has been preached for the destiny of a fate to be fufilled,as spoken of by Treaz the summoner,a destiny of which all the lands will be greatfull,indeed you have chosen well to seek my guidance”-suprizingly the dark haired brunette with frail features and an attitude in her voice of reprimand and experience,made a staggering response,as they stood waiting for Alliyah to be witted.

“my friend,I know that such strange proclamations make their way at every turn of those who commit to finding grace in martyrdom of valiance to freedom,and such that I have done so when Atheina was last at war,this may be done,-however once again we must travel,perhaps you will join us as well,our destiny is(again looking to her two friends,which now they were to know of one answer to this charade)Tethreceine”Alliyah spoke the name of a dungeon,that few knew of,but those who had sources that were greater than most,allowed the passing of this name;a certain fear it conjured,and a certain taste of death it responded with when those who were ignorant thought they could seek it’s treasures when secrets of it’s existance fell into the ignorants hands.

“Tethreceine!my god!quick light the candles,make true all that is faith,..i should have known when questioned the illumination of sufferage about this when we met!”Chealsoroy answered first in a certain excitement,being sarcastic in reserve,yet more declaring a warning.

The cleric woman,stood,and closed the book she was entranced in as in turn,she made a blank and worrisome stare of the three before her,and turning she patted the two others on the bench once,as if a farewell I must go lament,and spoke finally as they wondered what was to be of this.

“so spoken,so it shall be done…I am Xiena Treaz,daughter of Treaz,and advocate to Alliyah the stormrider of doom and her companions from now on”




A S O D


As the treck began it’s mortifying first portences,the group of three were well bound with winter clothes and the three mounts carried all that might be needed.The cold wisps fell abruptly at times licking stings of the fosty laments of natures call durring this season,and snow was brushed aside every so often in regaurd of the warmth shed,for melting across the bare area of the rides skin,the cold then found itself turning to liquid that grasped as ice,an unbearable measure if they were to keep themselves and the horses in good health.Feutal speech passed between them once or twice in a hushing snowfall,but not much was important lest the value of the campsite alltogether be the only goal,-perhaps a warning was at least in their suplicant of expectations for words.Finally they did reach sundown and the campfire was set under a 15 ft tent over cover,the three horses were sat underneath as well,and the cold could be scaled away to the nights meal,and interests.

“well,there isn’t much to say about Tethreceine,it once was a invocational chamber area for the dark troll armies that were sent durring the wars that saw Zatiff enthroned,and the relics there hold significance to me,there were many fine warriors and spellcasters lost within the labrynthe as the final battle seiges cost many lives…though you said yourselves ypu understood the nature of this quest.”Aliiyah adressed them and motioned her respectives to Chealsoroy and Xiena.

“as times have forgotton the ways of war…though of course such scouts and free agents as yourself still reside within the city scince the queens dismissal,most common people,the uncorrupted denizens,have little interest in the history of such fiasco’s,though I must say that,my fears of undead souls –lycenthriopes,liche’s,and trolls of course,have been causing me much thought scince I accepted.”Xenia was not an avid adventurer,though Kiazo and Alliyah had plenty of time in situations of war,or personal journey’s.

“nay to you all-then,what good does the fever burning to our own souls do when the bargging starys from the more interestsing ideas…let’s say piles of corpses swathed by a single dashing of wrathing bladework….good Alliyah I know you’re smiling about that…or icons found after dashing spells of great candor to expell undead preists who don’t understand what it means to rival with the daughter of Treaz…the great…and summoned entities of unbeknownst strength,tackled to the ground and skulls cracked open by a mighty axe,while their master awaits the last slice ending it’s own life…eh…huhn that’s it now Kiazo,-and me,I’m little more than pounding my way with spells of untold worth to glory and treasure”

“well said…mage…who carries a sword,I doubt we shall here much more complaint from the child bearers….ha ha ha “Kiazo placed the words in mulled aftermath,and though it funny.

The next day they finally found themselves looking into the valley of the Cords,a plaace that had many stange mithral qualities form the inner earth that boiled across poolets in places.Sentient mist was furled into swaths that chastized and swooned to thin air,roiling from the strange colourfull maliages.Depleted from any use from years of fear to walk the valley,they looked forlorned and a sign that magics course was once evil in this place.The three companions stopped before making there way across,perhaps thinking one might have a stay of concerns in truthfull words,however-they soon continued and breached from the snowey forest unto the wasteland before them.The eyes of wicked furry’s like changling deities frought with schemes of conjuring,reflected the notion from taking in any one scoal burst,and the warmth provided by them was unsetteling at best.The horse gawked at the passing that fell to close to one,and finally Alliyah broke the intrepid disdain felt by the visions.

“I believe the worths of magic from the place are still looking for a lord of the fabrics of spell weaving to cunduct them to fearsome might ,shed into the arts once again the land will yield praise,or perhaps unwanted evils of wisdom if any should try,what say you Chealsoroy?”she asked after making vicious bid of the be all instilled in the magi-torn enviorenment.

“no,there’s no telling what exactly the elements from under earth have uses for at this type of luster,I dare say as you’ve-evil,not my taste,though I may take a sample,yes that might be a good idea.”with that Chealsoroy claimed a stop of the group,and jumped to work,getting the effusings of near boiling liquid shed of greens,yellows,and purple into an empty potion flask,and sealed it with a burning wax,that which was often the need when acids or dangerous devestating conjurations of liquid were contained;finaly weilded to look about in awe.The words of ‘defiled’ arts of dangerous spell weavers claimed a part of the subconcious mind.Bitter cold could not hide that these plains and abnormalities were the sources of spellwork that harrowed to levels of warship that refined themselves with demons and evil gods from the Abysall planes.

“we should find the days journey leads us ti that lip at the end of this valley-am I not right”Kiazo jisted,as they made about half the distance of the nefarious grounds.

“there are only a few who I have spoken to who have crossed this place,let us hope that there isn’t any true reasons for that”Xeina produced an answer first,and the rest stayed speachless,and they continued on.

They settled the nights shelter,and fires-making work of the last fresh meat for a grande stew and drank from a flask of Athenian wine,selling themselves on the roth of the mission in a drunken flavour.Atheina was not a peacefull towne,and Kiazo bargged to them of having clipped the wings of dragons and dousting out the hearts of trolls when the city was reclaimed.Alliyah told them of how she was saved from a storming of flying demon like creatures by a dragon,and had saught an indepandant life,a life force that saw her travel beyond a great many realms,making through storms of magic and firey and freezing weathers,thus the name Alliyah stormrider of doom.Xenia promised to fight her way through this dungeon if the others wished to be strong in their resolve,and Chealsoroy commended them all,and stayed the evenings conversation with a thanks that they were not badgered or killed when making their way that day across the magityne pools.


A S O D     Tethreceine


They marveled at the freedom placed on their creedance and chimera,the lovely land was a second heaven in passing un attended snowey reaches,that even wildlife at times was nary a chinook to the sweet calm.Thunder sounded once,and snowfall met the bestranged call of a ‘wilder’ hawk once,but easily the subdueing effects of the sole sentient party of biengs in these places was allowing for glamorous insight.Alliyah knew herself at times when independence from the wholeness of the catacombs of people was,kept away,and she flew as the hawk may have,in divinity of the hunter,the prey nor alive-surmised as a colder flight of valkyrie the individual could,she thought,make stern the courts of gods and wicked minnion keepers,shedding doctrines of prowess,and contemplation;who ever was so lucky as to make such passages untouched by all before times of war were granted a gift.The lip beyond the field of nether skoals layed them on a route through evergreens,then as the borders of Atheina,regular southern oaks,and Layzon trees,biting against winter with fearsome hides,gathered about the journeyers.A night spent camping when the path had dissapeared,and they used inner faiths,and Xeina’s ability to call forth dungeon membranes,and discover their locations-helped the roughened forested pace.Finaly after two nights,beyond the first two spent,and hiking past a few low hills,they found the dungeon entrance,as evergreens were once again the ground statues of snow catching gaurdians,for the final few miles.

The front remains of what once may have been a gated arch entrance,was scaffed,and the features removed by years of weather.Signs that were used to ward off higher powers,glyphes conjured through them to illuminate unwanten vistors,those of doctrines of good were more present in it’s history than it’s physical appearance.The forewarning that decaying bodies,most certainly skeletons,and rigormortis bringing bayne through the halls,was implied when they realized the sight and approached.The task of searchng through a forgotton place such as this could not be taken lightly,and stilled revenance of doling out fatal strikes on undead,and breathing the mirths of stale air,were the just the short of what could be expected.

“I will send a prayer for our safety,and we can go inside”Xeina turned from dreamy speculation to the here and now first,and the three set from their rides and allowed the littanies of the cleric to wash them,a few supplies taken,they stood finally at the hall of enthronement to Techreceine.

“what little faith I have,Xenia Treaz,I hope you were able to bring about,for what we do now is maybe a greater judgement of our souls and grander show of skill that what any of us may have ever known”Chealsoroy,keeping a few items,especially potions,was the most layden with supplies,and in final contemplation the sword of compliment to powers of the arts was taken,and they made their way with torches lit into the first chamber.

This calm atmosphere was soon disturbed by the awfull sounds of screethcing.The blasts of dishevelled sounds could not be placed,though as they took on their implements for attack the presence was getting closer.Kiazo spun about,using the axe to justify a staggering manuver that brought a wild action,and there a mist formed entity was lurching in,set to strike at him.The axe cut the strange form,and another more demeaning shriek was cast out from it,the girth of the metal in friction was obviousley enough to hurt it,though wether weapons were enough to kill such an elemental form,was uncertain.They had unleashed the wrath of a Dungeon Prelafiend,and as the others made to take their own swipes at it,it lashed out and whipped wounds across every one of them,engauging an unseen might that left shallow slashes.Xeina knew what it was,a cartetaker of places layden with treasure,and often disbanded from the caster or creator,they searched for gold or treasure hunting parties,trying to steel what money was carried.

“I must cast a magic of dispelling air elemental-try to force it into a still”Xeina announced,while Alliyah had taken to side skirting it,occupied by the others- and swished her sword from a high arc,thinking to slash apart the unmaterial beast.

They considered how to make it easiest for the cleric to strike it with a tranforming spell,that in turn may make it a visible physical enemy,and slashable by weapons,and soon they each were dancing about to it’s sides making it waiver from the left to the right,while Xenia had a direct path to it from several feet away.Shggggshw-a sentient trickling mist like ray flew from the hands of Xeina into the cloud,and whipping about like a fluster of  breeze broken smoke,it screamed again yet a another new comment,this time of fear and anger-and suddenly the form lay on the ground a pinkened fluff,of densified muck.With a few slashes the silence told the tale of first encounter won,and Xeina wondered inwardly if this creature had friends,for such a craft of unwarrented power as materialization took too much energy,and the survival of the group may be harrowed,in a stripped of counter spells flurry if the Prelafiends were awaiting.

“well done-I suspect that even scince you’re first deadly axe swipe the abbomination knew it was soon to meet it’s match”Alliyah stated,as without request,Xeina had created a glowing orb that passing over each member,sealed and cured their trails of slashes from mists of malignment.

“what skills,I dare say it takes to remember ones way from the depths of dungeons,I hope one of thee is the friend able to do so”Kiazo spoke as they made to the first hall at the back of the room,perhaps games of maze memorization were not the best of a bartending orc.

With no response it was assumed that this concern could wait for some time,Cheasoroy paused to smell the air as they found that doorways were now layne,5 at each side.

“this one,I think there’s-an interest shall I say..i don’t think it’s alive however”Chealsoroy opened the door,and cast the torch light into the 50 ft square room.

Shackled to the wall,rotting gnomes in platemail,that looked untouched as strangley as the dull black countanance they shed,were set into arm grasps chained high enough that their feet didn’t touch the floor.Smeared with their own blood across their faces,the soot was now a corroded after fact,and skeleton like shape was taken from their withering skin.
“oh….there are the remains of the gnome army of  Vret,that thought they could kill a thousand trolls in the special armour of their gods,-that was entirely wrong”Xeina related the view’s history…and beguiled as the party was about the sight,they stepped closer to look about.

“gnomes,what silly god answers their requests anyway,certainly the trolls I fought had no fear of blessed smith work”Kiazo stated,while Alliyah set one of them on the ground,easily slipping the hands,which broke off from decay,from the clasps.

“better to have tried than let the cowardice of retreat be known –such was true of every realm at the time….Vret still stands,I have visited it,quite a beautifull towne”Alliyah knew of these gnomes and their attempt to defend the world with a siege on Tethreceine,but they had failed,and the image was a sorry clipping on their proud minds-though at least they could offer  fire burial.

And so within a few taskings,they had set them in a pile,a marker written upon the floor by Xeina,and torches made the funeral pyre claim the unrested souls to a new place.The door creaked shut,Alliyah taking the last glimpse,and they realized that if so many fallen warriors were scattered about this could not be done as it should for all the corpses defiled by the deeds of the enemy,and unsent to a heaven for their kind.The other rooms that were revealed,held little interest,though a shelf of flasks,and a cauldren was found in one and Chealsoroy,took the time to thuroughly make certain that nothing good was there for the merits of this quest.That was certain by the last flask,however,in setting the empty potion glass back,he spotted a small trap door on the wooden shelf’s flat,and pushing at it several times it opened and there in careening mithral purple velvet a platinum ring with a jagged trilled orange crystal sat.

“I’ve got it….a beautifull magical ring…ha haa haaa thought I was stirring up the wrong cauldren….Xeina….(they had begun to leave,and were 50 ft down the hall)Xeina!”-his calling finally caused her to turn around and approach,and the other’s waited,not knowing what the commotion was about.

“ooooh,a platinum crystal fire ring,that is what you have mage friend,be carefull if you put it on,I’m not certain what langauge calls forth the spell,but it will be one of fire”Xeina handed the ring back to him,and he approached Alliyah and offered it to her.

“I think that’s quite a nice gift,thank you good elf,for the good of the lady friends-eyhe Kiazo”Alliyah tried it on and was astounded with it’s fresh look upon her finnesive leafy finger.

“good,good,a power word you say fine cleric,then it will be trollvish,gnomish or untzuhfeient,in all good respects,”Kaizo stated,priming the fact that the use of the item which was to be powerfull,was still a stab in the dark.

“’*****’,no’*****’,no-I fear I don’t know the untzuhfeienten word for fire,of course-“

“’******’”Chealsoroy provided that before she could ask,and fortuntely she had turned towards a wall when saying it,though before was nearly set at an angle that could have found her and the rest whiplashed from a deflecting burn from the wall.

Sure enough the word caused a quick zap of light to form on the ring,through the crystal and about the entirety,and a swath of fire,simple and true,though orange,as a measure that maybe the crystal was the source of it’s conjuring-flew forward starting it’s course a few feet from Alliyah herself,-and finally fell from their view as the hall carried into another room.The effect was dazzling,and simple work of enemies ignorant of this, or suseptable to fire was to be theirs,at for as much as the ring was powered for.


Tethreceine II

The altruistic approach to scanning the enviorns and Alliyah’s new confidence strattled there repetiore of taking a look through each door,and settleing the contents of occasional chests or other remenances of the once brilliant activities of Tehthreceine.The lingering blemishes of magical fires and corpses spent into nothingness for having bore the wrought of these incantations began to show themselves more and more upon a hall,untill stepping onto and over a clatter of skeletons strewn in a pile,-they had found another being in this god foresaken place.Tempered with artificial constructs of rafters,and a several stepped landing with a crude iron throne chair,torches of blue light cast a resonance of mirthy pallets of light,and the center of the room was lightly bled from complete darkness,there standing was a Semchaynis,in her lavish blue silken gowns with ruffles,and a low cut front about her chest.The glowing orb contained in her hands,ceased to be alive,and she turned calmly to the group,an anouncement she had expected.

“visitors to Tehreceine,ha!what god did you pray to for seasons and nought to end up in my home,hmmm fools answer me your goals!”

“we are from Atheina,and wish to serach Tethreceine for what remains as a memory of the wars”Alliyah spoke,as each had taken their weapon,and looked upon the ‘queens’ unkindly facial calling.

“well,I have no treasure,but if you must,you may try to take on that which remains as a memory as you say of the troll wars-I warn you much is still living,and there may be a fee if any items of interest are found”she retorted and walked to sit at her throne,setting the orb to the side,and claiming a concerned grip on her sceptre.

“I fear we are only as dangerous as we look,-fine queen,we will be on our way if you don’t mind”Chaelsoroy spoke,ascertaining the conversation was best left to a few simple words,and they followed Alliyah to one of the open halls at the right.

“wait!you shall make way to further reaches through this hall,I will be watching you,but don’t expect any favours”she cast her sceptre to the back wall to the right of the placate,and a hidden door opened.

They looked to eachother,Alliyah,considering blinding the offer and making straight through the hall before them,however,Kiazo followed Xeina towards it,and Chealsoroy made a lite bow and did so as well,and she finaly relented,making auspicious  glances at the Semchaynis,as the keeper fained a smile,and knew that they should be an interesting sight to behold in her seeing eye crystal.

Alliyah was soon in the lead again,and the hall found steps that continued into the ground for 20 ft untill they were at a room,with a grande marble table.Though it was really more of an altar,bits of dried corroded body innards flaunted themsleves upon it,as a sereies of candleabra stands at the right,had dribbles of wax that covered their entirety,a place of ceremony beckoned them with interest.

“well,I hope that strange creature wasn’t lying,this looks as if it was the focus of ceremony,the body parts are-human and eleven I think,perhaps we should look carefully through this room”Alliyah suggested as they did so.

The candle wax appeared to be glittering on one of the stands,and Xeina taking time to scrap a bit off,smelled and tasted it.Blood of demons,fused into the melted qaugmire,the glitter was a standing blight of the anger fused by the calibrations made at the times of invocations.She took the stand and carried it to the altar,and they soon gathered about,wondering what the reasoning was.

“the stands may still bring forth a summons,though we may not be able to control the fearsome entity as their masters did,it may bring us a clue as to what can be found,or where to look”Xenia stated,as they agreed with her premise,and granted the idea of lighting the stand.

Set atop the altar,they had placed a ring of the withered remians about it before it was lit,and Xeina made a chanting ablution that was intended for ceremonies of this nature.Soon the air filled with a strangely breeze,but the flames did not falter one bit,the sound of a calling screaming from a demoness cut the air,and the other stands became lit on their own calling-spontaneous combustion,but a sign that the leverage of Xeina’s work was making a motion to bid an entity to the room.Eyes glowing in a golden hue broke from a small vapor cloud that had formed,while the breeze still scaffed about,the form also untouched as the candles,calling into the air,-the gleaming eyes fell upon the summoners,and a body began to form.First straining through the dimension portal,caloused dark wings with veiny leathur spans,and horns cropped at the ends,fell into the room-followed with churning fleshy scales,that swarmed with energy untill their true scale form was condensed-finally the face and other aspects glouted by a firey explosion transformed the semblances into the whole of a demoness,hovering in the air,without beatings her wings.Tear drops of liquid oozed their way off her body,like sweat glands appropriated for beings cast to a life in hell,and the strein of the enviornment seemed to pull the liquid from her membranes,invoking a certain discomfort,as she awaited a word or command.

“I have summoned you in truths and demands-you will answer questions of these dungeon halls,and will not lie”Xeina unsure as to how to gain the reward of a master and servant relation,tried simply being blatant.

“these are the rooms of Kelikor,wizard prime of Abysall summons,what petty weaklings dare to use this altar in his absence!”the demoness flapped once and darted forward now ten ft from the group.

“this is Tehreceine,and it has layde empty for many years,you’re master is dead,and we are you’re new masters,the rights of possesion of this place belongs to us now”Xeina again did the talking,the other’s at least twice as confused as to what could be done.

“hmmmm,yes this is true-but you are not the keepers of this place-however I am bid to do you’re service this time,but never again,I will seek a new summon keeper”

“how many levels are layne within here,and where are the most dangerous beasts”Alliyah asked losing sight of wether or not she was the one that was allowed for fear of spending to much time deliberating in front of this fearsome foe.

“there are 10 levels,this is only the second,the sources of power are changing,at times this very room was the center of divinations and summons,now-….now there are a great number of undead demons-straining to return to their home,trapped in a room with spellbindings at the altar of silver on the 4th level-they are the strongest left alive”she answered after streining as if to send her mind on a physcic journey.

“was there a treasure chamber-a place that items that were used when Tethreceine lived,these are valuable and we must find them”Xeina then asked the next question getting the jist from Alliyah,as certain she was that this was one of their main tasks.

“no….yes..no…..yes there are few lingering magic works bounded with the spells of the casters from Tethreceines days of glory,they may be dangerous-they may be powerfull,you may not be able to control or understand them…that is all I can say”she snarled a bit,a distastefull group of adventurers wanting feeble questions answered was not her idea of the merits of her presence.

“we have no further need of you-you may return thus to the sewers that spawned you”Xeina finally said in a more dogmatic fasion as master and servant should be,and the demoness simpley turned and dissappeared in a mist flurry of grey cover.

“nice –wise cleric,me think you can afford more control over the evils of devil magic than you let on”Kiazo said,finally letting a relaxed promtu from axe forward tension deffer.

“I see that we have quite an answer about our destiny,that is for certain,orc friend,however I fear any more encounters with the servants of the past will end quite violently-let us be off,the stairs may be towards the back rooms,as the ones that took us here-we’ll make to the 4th level”Alliyah barked truimphantly through the trivialy intensified fealings in the room,and they made no quips,and followed her lead.

Satisfied with a quick sweep through a large cavern that was of no construct,they continued through the hall at the back,this being after finding a stairway that led them there.Alliyah considered the worths of what the demoness had said and wondered if the undead monsters were just the worst of what may lay before them.Suddenly the room that had stepped into was cating adarkness that suplanted their torches,and weapons were taken in full expectations of a sudden attack.

“magic,it’s still bound to this room,not a good sign”Chaelsoroy stated as fumbling about for one of the ptions that may be able to undue the sitaution.
“what now:Kiazo asked,as he bumped into Xeina who stood stil,trying to feal her way through the presence of the room,if there was any other than their own.

“Chealsoroy,this is why you are here,can you dispell this”Alliyah asked,hearing the jumble of their actions behind her.

“yes,yes soon enough,’tether stains life abstains,cast light from the darkness’s plight’”he spoke the incantation and spilled some of the liquid,it burst alive ina voilet glow,in a lava like mulch,and skiffing flurries of sparkle took to the air instantaneousley,appearing apart from the catalyst.

The room soon was sapped of it’s strength,or the curse destroyed,in any event now they could see with their torches and were shocked by the view.Several lycenthropes,of forms that included dire-wolves,-tigers,and bears,were laying dead on the ground,each with a masssive slashing across the chest,and in the center of the room,a cross painted in blood,that was not time decayed was etched.The bodies were maybe weeks but not years old,and the etching was another sign of recent activity.

“there are living intelligent life forms –I don’t think that undead create wards of this nature,what say you Xeina”Alliyah asked as she kicked a corpse over checking for any more damage than the one apperant fatal wound.

“or the Semychanis has been using it,or has servants that do-though I don’t think she knows about the demons or treasures”Xeina stated in contemplation.

“no wounds other than this,a ceremony not a battle,I fear that is a sign that whoever did this has more power than may be easily met”Kiazo said as looking to the corpse Alliyah had turned over.

“well,we can’t do much standing about waiting for a sign,if there is indeed a wizard who lives still we will know soon enough”Chealsoroy also felt the concerns voiced by the orc,and the others in quickened paces followed Alliyah to the next hall.

Finally another series of steps made way to the 4th level.There the archway about the bottom of the steps glowed with yet another spellbinding,andAlliyah paused thinking to check if stepping through it was dangerous.

“we’re near the demons,I can feal,is this the spellwork the demoness spoke of,I fear that Chealsoroy may have to do a trick to make it safe”Alliyah stated,as she stepped aside so the elf could consider the dilema.

The breaches of the brim,had a lighter fuse of the magic light that fluctuated about it,and as if there was a beaming effect,the other borders were bit with cackles of the energy every few seconds making the whole stonework glow in it’s effect.The application of a potion at the focal of energy was devised as the answer,and with that it spit itself from the arch,and faded into nothing as falling away like a feather released to the ground.
“not the ideal answer if this is what’s keeping the demons from freeing themselves,however tis your lead to do with as you please sweet Alliyah the stormrider of doom”Chealsoroy made a one arm sweep and half bow,and allowed her to continue as the first of the party.

In  disturbance of one of the few moments of rest that the undead creatutres took from day to day,they felt the shock wave of the broken seal.No,it was not the one which directly bound them,but it was a sign of an approaching victim.Gutteral growls eminated as they gathered towards the hall entrance to their chamber,the golden void screen set across it allowing them no way beyod,but their bodies intensified with anticipation,and soon one of them took some effort from the entirely moronic mind,and motioned them back so as to pounce the unknowing when they arrived.There ether strewn claws were like great talons,and had two sided razor effectiveness,and a bite from one could render an undead disease surging through a foe instantaneously.The flesh and scales were barely still attached to their bodies,and friction between them had lent the floor to a number of fallen body facets.

“there I see a golden light-it is the one which they lay beyond,I fear they know we are approaching”Alliyah with her sword forward touched the ward,after they reached it and it cackled and singed the blade like a mighty fire.

“heavens truth bring charm,we are sent with faith to destroy the demons from evils harm,cast us the strength to fight,we will purify the Tehreceine from unwanten light”Xeina recited a blessing for the entire group as Chealsoroy quickly began to set dabbles of a potion about the screen.

“may my axe sever the nap and gut the foe,like a wartime blaze of glory!”Kiazo also spoke a somewhat less magical blessing,and the others smiled wryley considering just such a deed was about to be resolved.

The bond was broken and battle began.Clashing claws and swords scattered about devoius images of live warriors and undead demons.The howls of the angered prisoners cut through the air,as Xeina began a spell that sent a shocking thunder through each of the dozen or so creatures.Alliyah punctured her sword through the gut of her enemy,while kicking away an attacker from the side,finding strength she burried it to the but of her handle,her hand careening into the beasts slopping unmaterial form.It bellowed in agony and fell to the ground,as two more took to the air and slashed in a double attack at her-but Kiazo was there and as she blocked one,the other lost it’s life with a tremendous swipe,sending its innards flying from its neck as it’s nap rolled across the ground fizzling to ash from the undead blank stupified stare of it’s final moments.Chaelsoroy,set his hands forward,and sent a swath of ice  like magic blasting an impact that picked up another from the first it sent flying and the two demons smashed into the wall,burried onto a torch holder that held them against the wall,Alliyah finished their lives while they were vulnerable,and truning to meet 4 more that had pushed Kiazo and Xeina away-she unleashed the spell rings fire.Flailing desperately the fire took hold of two of them,making them fuse with a blaze of damaging magic,that strew orange brilliance about them,un affected by the floor,and soon they were piles of ashes.Kiazo and Alliyah held off 5 demons through several slashings and manuvers but a few scratches that cut with the ferocious clippings of the claws,were bleeding sending live blood dancing about with their actions.Xeina now had a chance to try another spell,and this time the five demons wilted in pain and agony,the curse of finer sentience to a summons of good than they could take,and fell first to their knees,then slumped forward faces sent smattering bluntly to the floor.A few slashes by Cheasoroy and Kiazo and the last demons wer killed,and Xiena had enough energy to create the orb of healing and wounds were soon replaced with fresh skin,and the ashen corpses left flutters in the air like the skitters of grey created from forest fires sent by breezes.

“the treasure will soon be ours,my friends,if we have faught our worse battle,then maybe all is told in ignorance of the horrors of Tethreceine”Alliyah took in glowing colour the view of slayne evils,and looked about seeking any interest in the room inteslf.









 [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 11, 2004)

*treasure seekers indeed*


Trap eels
AC  17   A,D,F   +3  -1
#4-10
hp 110
exp 200
resistance/trapping,non-missile,+4 or more combat rolls
attack/poisen(1),earthquake(2),suffering smoke(1),burning
damage/2d8(1d8 melees),1d4,3d6(immobility 1d4 actions{saving throws}),3d10
treasure:usually a precious item in dungeons,reg. encounters 500 gp a group

Quetchev
#1 to 4
hp +100 a level past 5th to 10th
exp entirely unknown
attack/black sword,1 psionic ability(1d6 at 1d6)
damage/1d20x2
special/dodge occurs at 1d6 at 1d6 or reg.modifier +4(1 of 3 attacks)
the spirit of a Quetchev is what it consists of it's dark over throw can have poisen thornes on it and it uses a sword through psionics,there is no face and only an evil alignment black hovel,because of no arms and quick stepping often can jump away from natural or presented attacks,their perception of how strong an enemy is will let them decide how acutely to attempt dodge
treasure/3000 gp

A S O D beyond level 4


The path that exposed itself through the burgeoning once golden stratled archway was still beheld with a magic warding.Fires of a mithral form swathed across the 5 ft reach,and sent through as a wall the next section did the same,creating a flow of fire walls that claimed the hall.Chealsoroy was concerned about how to get beyond this trap,it was not the same as the others and hadn’t died with the undead it was keeping.

“I don’t think a simple spell will work,if it’s any worth,the items are probably held by just such a problem”Chealsoroy was considering the potions but remained skepticle.

“well,I don’t think the price of running through and trying our claims in skill is without question,though if Xeina has little strength for a healing,then we are facing trouble”Alliyah commanded a response.

“it may be the fires are ment for undead,though that could be a bold assumption,maybe two – fold the burning on real flesh,I fear if we are to stay the course of actions healing must be used conservatively”Xeina retorted the exahsperations of everyones fears.

“I will pass my hand through,we’ll know then”Kiazo then did so,and was lightly blemished,though a lesser degree of burning than what may have been told for the prisoners.

“who will go first,it can be done…nevermind I will”Kiazo claimed the honour of first attempt to cross the hall,and runing haphazardly managed to avoid a few swaths while dashing through others,though finally was at the other side.

“it’s ok,armour or carefull tasking will be ok,join me”Kiazo yelled to the others,and soon they had all passed,a few raizen burns that were minor,but no true damage done.

The chamber was made of marble across the floor,and 4 ft of the walls,a surly place,that obviousley held some significance.The room was also highlited with a free standing portal structure,standing on a copper dias,the stone work had many carvings and blackened efusement blighted it,as though the magic used wthin it was great and searing.The final discovery was the most claiment of their interests however,a table with simple wood makings,had many papers,with writing in Uhntzefeiet strewn about it.

“spells or the history of what occurred,let me see I know most of this language”Chealsoroy answered their curiosity as they each had taken to look upon a paper.

“the world is doomed,the creatures which are summoned are more and more chaotic,they will take the land by storm beyond my control,I have closed several portals,though all do not agree with my actions,soon it will be beyond our control-the gnomes storming through the dungeon have lost and that lent me the extra time to close one portal,however the magic is too strong,and soon I will have to leave,or be slayne by the uncontrollable demons,and trolls,the magic bracelets used to begin the invocations have been placed in the armoury at the 5th level,in a trapped seceret brick,if any who find this are of any morality they will retrieve these,and see to it that iether the beasts are killed on their plane,or summoned and destrtoyed through the magics that can create this alter plane link through the bracelets”Chealsoroy,was soon intently being listened to,and the answers to one of the tasks was now as clear as day.

“uncontrollable magic,that is what I knew we may have to fight against,yes these bracelets will be our next goal,and ending what remains of the horrid enemies that ravaged the land must be sworn to,as you have sworn to take this mission with me,-do you understand and agree”Alliyah vocated the pragmatism of the valour that was atuned to them as they had volunteered,and they agreed.


Leading the way Alliyah was the first to be scaffed and bluntly refoiled against the creatures that ripped into them from the darkness beyond the light yielded.Three Quetchev’s had entered the scene,and they were difficult to cut against,and often were quicker than even a defensive swipe by the group.They had spilled into another room,and the creatures rapsed about striking with black swords that animated on their own,the relevance of having no arms perhaps the parlay though certainly not the derrivitive of their abilities.Suddenly Kiazo was shocked into a mental dilapidation,a strange demon was fighting him,smaller than the undead just killed,but terribley aggrevative,and he swiped in desperation,no contact made,even as one of the Quetchev moved in at him within his view and dashed a deep wound in his side.

“Kiazo has fallen to a ‘banal temper’ psionic blast,we must help”Xeina announced as Alliyah ,making a swift under swipe swiped the floating sword away from it’s possesor,and slashed a strange wisping wound into the ghostish form.

Chealsoroy had just the trick for psionic damage,and as they defended the idiocy bound orc,a quick counter casting and he was broken from it,Chealsoroy nearly finding the façade and actions amusing,though the wound was serious,and as two approached him,he felt the calibrations of psionics taking effect,one was hindered however by the wound Alliyah had striken,though the other used it’s strength in cohesion and they blasted ‘mind flayer’at the elf.He fell to the ground unable to move as terrible sufferage pounded the tendrils of pain within him,turning to the side once fallen he was easy prey,and a swipe of each of the enemies sword was soon half way to a terrible slashing,or puncture.But Kiazo was on the bounds again,his eyes were glowing with anticipation,as he knew the elf had cured him,and when the first Quetchev moved the sword from itself to strike,Kiazo lept from several feet away and crashed into it,with the axe slicing into it’s unembodied face area.The other was quick and cut into Chealsoroy however,while Alliyah attempted to counter it by stabbing into its back,but it was too late.The sword stabbed through a space in the elf’s ribcage,and staggered into the lungs,blood flowing freely,and the sword flew back to airial control,smaking the blade from it’s back,as Alliyah kept hold,and felt a battering through her arm from the defensive impact.Chealsoroy forced himself to stand and took a swig from a potion attached to him,as he just after fell forward,in agony and the real wound an even worse plate of disaster,and the flask began to spill it’s contents but he was beginning to feal the power.Alliyah finaly decided that the one to her right was the best target,and nodded to Kaizo and he feined in with the axe leading his actions and the Quetchev was killed,the sword clanked loudly and the two others of it’s kind reared away,and one sent the sword under it’s controll flying from it like the toss of a strengthened giant,and Xeina was helpless-her magics for this battle were not yet within the possible actions frame,and she stepped as fast as she could,but the sword punctured into her shoulder,and chipped a piece of her flesh as it fell away.

“aiiiyah!Chealsoroy-please bring a spell to bear!”Xiena called to the elf,for hopes that a severence of their strength,rather than swordwork could stop them.

Alliyah finally had the chance to use the ring,and calling to it with the magic word it sent the flame striking into one of the creatures.It lost control of it’s sword and fell back a few feet,and standing there just about recovered,Chealsoroy took a sword swipe with great anger and energy,and cut acroos the neck section- a screem crashed forth from it,as the mass of evil fell into an unanimate pile on the ground,flames searing away the material composites of the foe.Holding his side the elf staggered forward,and gouded a brief smug luagh and kneeled next to Xeina,hoping she was still with enough power to cure them.Kiazo swung wildly at the last Quetchev,but it scullied the sword left and right with great skill,and un beholding of the impacts,was able to trounse away with premium blocks- the harshest of the orc’s axe attacks.Then suddenly a blue glowing wall was integrated before Alliyah and Kiazo as they had thought to move in together for what would surely be that last combat round,but the barrier,made them stringy and unable to control their actions.The Quetchev,floated about,and moved closer to the psionic construct and sent the sword smashing towards Kiazo’s skull,the handle of the axe,met the blade though it was a half block,and the impact was a minimal bruize,but as this had unfolded,Chealsoroy had snuk next to the wall,and made past the enemies defensive spell.Using a frosty ray of multi dimensions of power,the magic flew into the Quetchev,and rasped and cut it several times,which broke it’s magi-wall,and Alliyah and Kiazo smashed it down,with powerfull dashes of their weapons,and a final last pip of beangered screetching was the last pompferatu that spun it’s battle time rally for the injured and taken aback adventurers.

Spent,diffused and awashed in the sense of what the battle’s may extoll,however few the number attckers may be,Xeina fought with determination to bring the healing orb to light,and it did go alive as she made a final inner prayer,and once more they stood in a resliant wholesomeness,despit the factors falling into play.Alliyah had spoken too soon it seemed,and the three strange ghostlike duelers,were not only able with cunning but had cast mental spells that chastized their ability to fight,and a greater number of this same type of foe,may be of terrible consequences,though she hoped that learning what magics could fight them may have advanced itself to her cleric and wizard.

“fear and confusion,they had their chance…let us say that we may be much quicker on the counter strike the next time ehey?! –ok,we go-“Alliyah said a few words of effectuation,and they went through a wooden door-to a standard hall and met with a new feature.

There billowing against the walls of a tremendous gap,a chazm,divided through the very wall and earth of the dungeon constructs-a phantazmal coloured wind was whipping about the space.There may have been a bridge at one time,for the class of iron had a few chinks left at iether side,though an iron wall was layne across from their hall exposed side.The fright of the strange air form passing close caused them to step back,and the fealings that it may be a trap or guard barrier were certainly not only in Alliyah’s mind.The sheerdistance that the hole fell into was not in question,taking a look Kiazo and Alliyah each found no sights from their torches,and a kicked debree left the edge,and never resounded it’s calling,if there was any floor.

“the bridge is no more,and we don’t have any way across,dare I say unless the good cleric holdsa spell of sprout wings that isn’t yet one of the summons graced”Chealsoroy was interested in the cloudy barier wisps,but offered to them the solution of iether protecting themselves or having a way to make it over were each demure.

“no good-wings for angels might fall off of us faster than they appear after what we’ve been fighting-…..he ha hey –though I admit I don’t quite have such a spell anyways”Xeina answered for lack of deigns with the puzzle,with a bit of humour.






Trust had played the better half of their certainty with eachother,and now what could or should be done was left as an open first marker to a decision to be made,Alliyah could obviously be the answer to this puzzle,but inside her faith in a magic or some sign of what to be done was all that tallied the interest to make the issue moot.

“well I don’t see how there’s no answer to getting across this,we must use some of our hidden talents-or what’s worse go back and look for pieces of rafters that we can lay across,and then we can give a try at getting that blasphemous door open”she simplified the ordeal with what could or would eventually have to be done.

“the bridge is gone,there should be one,I think you’re right stormrider-we must find a way across if not for the talent of our wizard,then some scraps of lumber”Kiazo agreed.

“I have thought on this and there is one way which I believe could make the door open,and when that is done we will be able to use another spell,or some piece of this dungeon”Chealsoroy opted with an idea-and set to work.

Soon a ray of ice was blasted against the metal,streining it’s composure and sending an ice plate across it’s entirety-the hope was that- this to be met with a quake type claiment could fluster the very foundation of the element escue problem,and break it open.So with a pouring of liquid from a potion and a few fine words of incantation,the spellwork made alive the powers of ground flustering waves-the area shook for a few sconds,and finally the door fell foreward,much like a bridge-entailing a lip that allowed enough extra landing room,and distance closure for each to take a running jump across.The strange mists were no help,but after the elf passed through them with no damage,they each did so and Alliyah retook the lead once again.

Walking on for several minutes the hall way finally found itself let into a new chamber-the steps leading from the brim set into the 20 ft dip,to the floor,and had zigging patterns on them-an anouncement that perhaps they had reached a new magityne area-like the first when the demoness was summoned.As light scattered from the torches the room revealed that it was blanketed in soot across the ground and most of the walls-the roof however-just within viewing range-was comprised of purple and blue crystals of a natural form planted into a quaurtzy and slate surface.The frightening glamour of the energy that seemed to rip forth from the roof was easily the sign that this place was used for great sorcery-however their interest at the time were to find the steps and make to the amoury for the bracelets.

“there-that’s probably nearly another level just off those steps alone,the 5th section is probably beyond this room,and the armoury and our goal-quite good shall we”Chealsoroy spoke as they looked to see if there were any particluar passages or doors.

Xeina found a split sided metal door-with blemishes of blood that was supplanted into an alcove that had strange looking upside down torchholders on iether side.The desitre to touch one of the holders was met with a quick tug,and she discovered that as she moved it gave way to a rotational leverage-that made a scrapping sound-a switch of some sort-but the doors in front of her weren’t effected-thinking to be thurough she then twisted the other and that time a clang sounded in pretrail to the scream of Alliyah-what had been done,Xeina rushed into the room,the alcove only being 6 ft inwards-and saw that she had sprung a trap.

As the tiles opened by the cleric had been unnoticed before-they now were the opening for the slurry of wisping mithral eels of some kind.Each four feet in length,and floating in air some arcane way-they had small mouths that could possibly deal posion,but more importantly each shimmered in a changing hue from light rose pink-into a violet that turned into underdefined ultraviolet purple-and when that happened-as the group took their weapons and were not yet within range-the eels lett a flurry of spells into the room.The gound shook,and black mist flew about-and scatters of small floating unreal pellets of some attacking force were sent in flusters-though not careening directly to any one member of the party.

Though the ground shock was not enough to make them fall-they were staggered into the black flusters,which began to make them unable to breathe and tightened a strein about their entire bodies-this was a powerfull smoke that could leave them open to direct attack,and they’d have been done for-or at least in bad shape,if Xiena hadn’t been able to cast a similar spell to the first in Tehreciene,the smoke flusters preened and squalered,and soon changed colour to a gunky grey and fell to the floor in mushy form. Kiazo lashed out and took hold of one,of which there were 5,and smashed it repeatedly into the ground,then as going in for the kill with the axe-was suddenly met with a fearsome burning that forced him to let go-and the eel,squirmed into flight and nipped his shoulder-just getting past the armour-but that was it for the creature-taking a stiffled fein the orc cut it in half-but realized that he had been striken with poisen.The ground shook again as the others were staying a fight of mostly defense,anable to strike at these nimble trouble causers-and consequentially-Alliyah was fallen to the ground first-but regained to one knee quickly and sliced a fine sword swash on one diving at her,thinking she was disabled.The orc however was not so lucky-the piosen caused a slowing of movement-and when he hit the floor,the gunky refuse of the blackness,still had an effect to divy-making Kiazo begin to shutter-and as the material leaked through the poures on the exposed flesh-rapidly breathing was getting to be near impossible,and the ability to cry for help was beyond the doable.Once again Xiena obliged a command of spellwork-and sending a ray of fine cleanly chinting light-Kizao was cured of the damage infusings of each matter-and quickly stood and jumped aside from another attack.Chealsoroy streined and swifted his hands calling forth the summons to a spell-that entailing the entire perimeter of the room,caused a golden flicker –that then began to move innward-certain to flash over any being in the room,including the enemy.Fortunatley that was taken into account-and as the gold mirage like fluster struck the eels,they screemed in pain,and dashed about wildy,unable to control their movements.Alliyah was the first to make quick work of the desperate foes-and slashed the first she had wounded killing it,and the three remaining were now centered in on by the elf,Alliyah,and Kiazo-and swifting angered slashes-they dropped them one by one-each rendering swishes and cutting on the same one-each terror of magi-bonded beast,crying forth in dying dithers,and each member of the party unthwarted by this creature trap-finally standing proud looking upon the corpses of their slaughtered foes.

Further unhindered examining of the room,revealed 1 true doorway-a locked wooden door,and searching the trap box that the eels were unleashed from produced another ring,this one having a black swirl about a gold band.Kiazo tried to pry open the alcove doors with brute strength,but there was no budging-some trick was yet to be discovered as to how to open the metal slates.

“hmmm,yes this is most likely a ring of elements-bound with the swirl of invocation to the unmaterial-when transducted to the area of the ring-barer the summoned element will appear-perhaps I should see if it works-“Xiena offered,and tried on the ring and said the word for element in Untzuhfeient.

The air before her whirrled alive in a brakened blue fray-then she took advantage of knowledge about this type of item and called forth a type of element-as a sound of sssing fuses cracked the air-an ice vortex,spinning crazily and looking none the less dangerous was made alive-she looked about and spottingt the eel corpses the flurry ravaged into them-sending them scuttering in the flay-an elemental summons ring with the flavour for a deathening attack.

By this time,Chealsoroy was done ice fusing the alcove doors,and called over Kiazo was able to crack them to frozen pieces-and the party decided that was the best route to take first-more likely that a proteceted area may contain an armoury.


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 11, 2004)

Fire Ring
15int 15dex
3d10 damage x user's hp(100) over enemies (5 at most)
range 30 ft
effected 1d6 in path

Elemental Ring
16wiz 14con
3d6+caster level x# effected damage
range/1d8 effected  wild path

20 traite score any users a # effected of 4 or more effected may be chosen to do 3 damages(1st roll dmg) to 1 enemy

Potion of Ward Disintigration
users level over 5 as +# to effect
modifier roll 300 or more hp ward,2 rolls
1/8 of hp ward totall wiplash damage to 1d4 players if fail any 1 attempt
1 style of ward 2 uses
2 styles 3 uses
3 or more styles 5 uses
-anti magic glyph imbued wards 3 uses to allow x1d4 damage 4 attacks at ward
-same type of ward encountered within 3 rounds real time,1/2 hp with potion use

Still like the evercrawling night the new hallway was broken into darkness that appeared artificial,as they took their torch’s forth and made through from the broken doors about 250 ft.There the center of a four way junctured hall met with a grande disc feature on the ground,sembled of evil magic scribings and a strange multi faceted star in the center.Cold ghouls of past battles,and the annunciated powers of the creators’ frought with defense and a twisting of the real world into the realms of magic bled into their minds, just taking in the particular feature.The idea’s of greater unseen enemies was a grueling reality that had played a part in the attacks they had experienced so far,and the vice of warding creation was even more so taking the turn of their confidence to inner hope,or endurance from the undead that scavanged about Tethreciene.

“they have foreseen the need to ward off unwanten visitors,let us betray this layd to uselesness disc,and go further past it,un heeding of it’s warning”Alliyah stepped upon it and turned left to continue as the others smirked or let the trailed aspirations of their fearless leader make do of the perplexing magi-bond.

“I don’t know what it took for the demoness to answer our call,but if this hall is any more dangerous as I think it to be,best if we be carefull to avoid an unseen visitor”Morigin warned,making the second in place directly behind Alliyah the stormrider of doom.

Kaizo unwarrentdly stopped after sending a super sniff when nearing a more run down area of the hallway,finding a strange odor,of none too familiar summoned beasts,devils, maybe undead demons,and a triffle pinch of magical strein,as though they were made bettered,or perhaps stronger by that which had taken them into the area.Xiena felt a change of the atmosphere as well,and scince following lastly she waited next to the orc as the presumptions began to make a voicing.

“dear,dear,there are more than old and feared enemies within the reaches of our quest now,I can smell newly arrived horrors,feeding on the magic’s power that placed them here”the orc bellowed and preffered a statement to the unsuspecting others.

“hmmm,yes let me cast a weave of seeing,a look into the magics that spun this strange sense you have orc friend,my spell will let us know just what is waiting our killing triumph over their evil bodies”Xiena hesitated then spoke assured that she could cast this looking spell through the walls nearest to them.With a pinch of fine smelling herbs,instantly integrated into her hand,the air flew into a mist-then broke into dancing droplets of voilet suffuge,herb,and smoken like mist-surging through the walls,they opened the clerics mind,and delved deeper into her subconcious almost as if no presense in the material world was needed,and strew faint images of all that passed near them.

A wall of saturated,water decayed moss,blemishes eschew ,from powders of regents,scales burnt into mighty torrents,dashing reflections of blood stained humongulous chains-still attached to the walls,corpses feathered away by an unkown energy from skeletons to fetal bits of churned mulches,and lastly a great burning searing and contained energy-a portal,the frightfull purple strewn sides of the altar used scattering evils course from the force of the magic that had taken beasts through to the room.

“so there are indeed some more troubles to be had,scince I’m making the moves groove,I’ll say we should see if the nastys be where the treaure be-“with that Alliyah kicked open the door nearest to them,and they followed,wordless,taking weapons and drafting their course of battle’s empowerment to it’s hightened state.

The first room was layde with the wall shackles as had been observed by Xiena and she went to one to touch it,hoping for another insight,but was mirked into a dashing blackness that told the stories of sights she’d rather not look into and they continued to the next door and room.

“we are near the foes,the next room,be set to attack”Xiena warned as Alliyah bust open the door and they looked upon the sight of more wretched undead demons,glowing with sprited of golden fright that showed a strengthened state,one that may cause more trouble than their previous battle’s.

“rrgrh,enemies of the troll army,you have desecrated the halls of summoning,and for this you shall be killed,we are twice the strength of any who have gaurded the way,there shall be no return”one of the 4 demons sprawled forth,in anger as a weapon integrated into it’s hands and two others set to cast spells.

Xiena used her presight with good course,and cast a defense spell before the first attack could be made,slaming the two spell casting foe’s against the back wall and disrupting their focus to demonolgy imbibed arcana.

“foolish mortals,you think a simple cleric can destroy our powers with a childish spell,again Metroh and Gelltohr!!!fire these puny humans and their beast to death’s hellish tomb!!!”the axe wielding one stated,as it jump flew at Alliyah and she blocked the first swipe,and side stepping kicked it’s back making it falter and trip.

Kiazo was quickly onto the foolish enemy,and swiping with brutral strength,clipped of an entire section of one wing,feining for the body but lunging in as the creature spun  away fast enough to do that much.

“Morigin strike them with ice,as will I use the new ring,and they will know the froughtless ease in whitch demons can suffer a fate worse than their own hellish creations”Xiena explained,immediately calling the element vortex into being,and sending it ripping into the demon,however it had cast it’s spell first-and she suffered the attack of twenty mini-knifes hewn with lava,puncturing her robe,and flesh,and falling away leaving 10 or so bleeding cratches-.

The ice flurry did do a great deal of damage however,as the demon roiled to break free,it eventually spun about a few times with the attacking element,and as a final curse the elf’s spell blasted each of the 2 demons,the second just able to cast a mist of black poisenous spellwork before being striken.They cried in pain,and the first fell to the floor,as Alliyah and Kiazo attacked and dueled with the other two.But soon the poisen burst through the lungs and into the inner body of the party,and the demons remained uneffected.Limping as if to make a kill the two ice pounded monsters,lashed with their claws,as Morigin and Xiena stepped back,and instinctively the members knew that they must unite,at least back to back,in staggering dither in order to each receive the healing work of Xiena’s poisen curing might.

“I fear we’re not to be had,funny undead brutes,the legends of Athiena have arrived to seal you’re fate”as such was the response from Kiazo as quickly the restoring spell washed away all their wounds and poisen,and 1 demon met it’s match as Morigin ripped it’s belly open with a lateral slash and Alliyah stabbed it’s eye,making it jump from the socket and roll across the floor before the corpse even fell to the ground.

The game of deftly claws and swords went on for several divies in each’s direction,as finally another demon spell was cast by one that hadn’t,taking them off guard.As Morigin switched attention to the firey makings about to fly from the foe’s hand,he dived to the side and avoided the entire blast of undead might.

“golden glamour of striking!!”the elf called,as suddenly they were all swathed with the energy,but the foes striken in damaging straffs writhed for several seconds afterwards,unable to recover,and Kiazo and Alliyah dipatched another.

The two demons were in fear at this time,and started back stepping their way to the portal,but Xiena would have none of it.Utilizing a yet proclaimed talent,she seethed the air about the two demons,and their golden light faded away,and they looked less a threat,their arms shaggy from decay,and vicious growls replaced with stoopers of diconcertment.

“good work,I don’t know what was done but they are done for now!”Alliyah spoke quickly as she took a forward attacking flay at one unsuspecting monster,as it just blocked the first few slashes,but missed the 5th round about trick stab,and lost it’s strange glumph of weird un-real guts onto the floor,and fell to it’s knees.

“nooo,have pity for a creature of slavery,protecting that whitch is ritcheous you must understand,there can be no-“it spoke in a sarcastic attitude,and Alliyah made of it as she had the entire time,and cut across the neck sending a nap severed death to the pleading indignity.

The final monster,was harrased with two on one till it lost,and lay dead next to the others,the teleport alter,faltering then finally flickering from it’s alivened state,dying with the poorly matched gaurdians,who learned the truth of Athiena’s venturesome questers.

“the broken altar is a blessing,the powers that keep unwanten vistors away from the armoury is broken,there is a hidden door,on the far wall,my seeing eye has shown it to me”Xiena proclaimed,as they sheathed their slaying swords,and refurled their sleeves and refounded the sense of acclaim for the next step,following her to the wall;and after several attempts pushing open an unseen wall door.

“the armoury!,ha haaa,simple as the first task of killing the strange mist so will be the first items brought to our grasp,some place about the walls,as written of,look closely and don’t stop-we are on fate’s colored rainbow,and no one shall stop us now”Alliyah spoke austentaciously of the grandeur for their making the task nearly complete,and they buffed against the walls,searching,pressing,sniffing,affecting,pushing,monotonosly wrenching in determination,untill one of the group yelled in glee.

“yes,the cubby!!the bracelets I have them !!!they are found!”Alliyah was the maker of the hour for this.




“what’s to be done now,we daren’t wear them,…unless we can be certain our strength is enough to take on a horde of the type of foes we’ve recently encountered”Xiena stated,as Alliyah held them for the others to see,all 4 of them.

They looked to be silver,with the tarnish of withering,and smears of perhaps even blood,scattered across the markings that were runic casted features,no doubt.As she picked one for herself stormrider,felt an insurgence,the gorrent oppresion of a door to the abyss was pounding at the weave work entailed of the item,and as she thought about this it began to shed a glow of energy,and she quickly set it back onto the cloth,and wrapped the cloth around them.

“well,we are not done with our intentions to begin with,maybe by then the best way to be sure what needs to be done will be of our avail,with knowledge…and strength”she stated and Morigin took it,and placed it in the pack.

They returned to the first hall,and continued a new direction,for insight that surely the ward they had passed may be a feature that was derrived for more than the armoury,and when they reached a door they paused and looked upon it.It was wrapped with vines crawling from the inside,and strangely four pull rings of led were set in the center perfectly spaced,and above that two golden blanched painting like snakes etched an x,with ten daggers bordering iether side.

“hmmm,worship of the serpant….though I fear the daggers such as this I know of were made by the troll army sorcerers,and ment that all who passed shall be subjected to torment…or a mind purge insuring allegiance.”Kizao foretold of the interests,and what they may expect if they opened the door,and Alliyah looked to them,and finally took her sword,nodded once,and heaved to pull the door open.

The snap of the broken closure,made a dust flotilla smiff the air,and creeking on the hinges the door fell open into the hall,breaking to on one side,not a doable feature any more.The vinery was leading across the ground to a dirt mound in the back of the 40 ft sqaure room,and there a series of different coloured flowers,were in ultimate bloom,alive and well kept with no light or water seamingly available.

“this is a dangerous plant I fear-it thrives with no sustenence….i don’t recognize by what magic it is however”Morigin,now took weapon as well,and followed as they made to the flowers themselves.

The vinery began to move and tether together-as they set for a sudden attack by the now animated agriculture from the unknown,and it made a little pad,as the flowers moved to form a perimter 1 ft circle on this.The air made a fizzling display of multi speckled dusts,and a lite sound,and there as if a perfect placate,a very small flower pixie female in golden skin exposing cut gown,and with a small orb revealed herself,from a shadow,to an ethereal presense to finally a physical one.
Meanwhile at the Semchaynis’s chamber-she had begun watching them again,after finding a channel block from her ability for a while when they met with the demon charging portal.The image floated perfectly within the visioning item,nearly as if real right there before her in her very hand.She now had a beast with her,an Italiasthreiyn that brambled forth,and got close enough to look for himself,growling at the image of the cute little pixie.

“rrgh….what of pixie magic in my hieghness fine dungeon…there shall be none of that,I will go if you command it and slay the useless-“

“enough!!fool,of course you will have plenty of slaying to do,when I am done with these scavenger weaklings metting through the unwanted muck,but untill then why don’t you go make some torch’s,or fill a cauldren with water-!!”she retorted as realizing the pixie was about to speak.

The creature,looked away as if uninterested,though knew it must obey the hieghness’s wishes,and quickly galloped from the room,jumping over the skeleton pile,and making towards the place it knew had some…such as it is…cauldrens.

“yes…yes..reveal to me the secrets of unlocking the controlling arcana that I know is hidden within my precious realm of undead”…..

“there you are…of course I could have just said hello at the front entrance but that might have made you disbelieve me….a fortune seeker is one of glamorous means…and dirty hands…and treatcherous fiends….now you can listen to me.yes-no?”the pretty short haired foofy said,making motions as she spoke.

“I am Alliyah stormrider of doom,and we are with questions for thee if that is what you ment”

“well,no-but you mean the silver tubs you got,from the armougey…old,and dying,like those they summon are,if you used them they might bring a few,but you’d be just as smart to destroy them…by magical means of course,otherwise the curse might open onto any random silver item made from the same vein as those were crafted from”

“funny,you have a way with being smarter than those may take you for…what then is the implicitly important message you have for us”Morigin now stepped in and got buff and goated to speak with the phenomena.

“now then,within the final level of this place a mysterious item is hidden and …laced!it’s eyes are surely of ice but it’s mind is far greater then mice….what furry it unleashes was once enough to kill a thousand warriors and burn away the bridges,from the material world to the alternate planes,those who see it may surely define fear and death in itself,those who take it must be pure and defiant-such as Morigin the elf…but whence you have taken this task you must complete every vision it reveals to the last,be it stormriding with chaotic wyrms,or busting sappy cavaliars with gouty smiles and too much rum,take now this silver ring,for warn us of you’re path with those who will fiend once taken this item is,and begin the journey to absolve this from the cursor of it’s orginal makings,god’s of the abyss”with that she dissappeared,and left a silver ring,and the vines moved away to normal,mundane looks,and the flowers began to wilt,and die untill the were browned crumples of fluff.


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 18, 2004)

ASOD   what shall be done

“firghtfully real…..i dare say that we can expect to carry out her wishes now”Alliyah deemed the rather confusing event as a directive,making a curmudgeon flicker of intent across her face.

“well done…well done…I’ll simply do as we find necessary”Kiazo flavoured the impending rile.

“ok…let’s be off then,Xiena….through here?”Morigin answered to the meloncholy and had the ring,considered for use,but pocketed it in the meantime.

The vinery diffused from crawling across the hall they made to,and soon the small cubicle that opened before them was entailed of three normal wooden doors,round arched,mundane,and with a standard ring push.None spoke…they were determined as preconcieved motions of ability and deathly ilk,if one made a wrong choice,were compounded,Morigin took a pull,but let go,as Xiena was unmerritously looked upon for another psyche asnwer perhaps,again able to unfold a weaving of tresspassing eyes through her talents.

“I can’t….i require more rest to cast the visioning,what worries do we have,remember the demoness foretold of easier enemies once we killed those which we have”Xiena admitted a huanted truth about their destiny in her tone,but played it clean with the words spoken.

“I go!”Kiazo finally slammed a door open,and stepped to,with axe flailing,and the others quickly followed with their mutual torch light shed they took in the thundering view before them.

Each door,was set before a series of bone inlayed steps,into the one chamber that spanned
400 ft left,right and 700 front,back.3 metal fuges that had several spikes and jutted 7 ft into the air,were dripping a blood looking fluid into open swirls of ethereal mirth,these had cream,violet,and purple hues.Beside the left and right walls,were wisping firey energy lashes that acted as a shield for the 4 trolls that stood behind them.Each troll was 7 ft tall and dark green,one side had armour and sword,burly black evil looking gout,the others were adorned with gem items on their arms,chests etc,and had ½ crowns that bled a light from their platinum like contexture.The back wall was engraved with golden snakes,like the door before only these were 3 ft and had light spilling from their eyes,that leaped about like prisms’ rainbow mirages.

“uh oh….this is bad”Alliyah looked to the others,who took in the scenery,and Morigin and Kiazo took their swords,followed by Alliyah.

“hmmm,if we wake them we fight them….what do you think”Xiena offered.

“I am no fire hearted ghoul with reckless ambitions,but I suggest that’s exactly
what we shall do”Morigin responded,as taking the first step onto the irged shucks of
white uneven steps.

The room rumbled a bit,and the others quickly followed,as the steps themselves,caved in immediatley after they reached the floor,revealing another endless pit.The blood from the fuges then began defying logic,by streaming across the room,and passing the fire wisps and literally re-birthing the trolls.

“the blood it’s..feeds them their life girth….block it,strike the metals!”Alliyah decided,and as a group they smashed one of them.

Kiazo tossed aside the torch carried in favour of a two armed strike,that blasted a dent into part of it,as Morigin and Alliyah each followed pursuit,taking angered swipes into the same section,Kiazo surged another mighty slam,and finally the flow was broken,the ether swirl died,and the 2 trolls recieving the fliud failed to be rebirthed.However it was too late to prevent the 4 weaponed,and 2 mage trolls,from opening their eyes,and stepping through the fire barrier,as they did the lashes,flew with diligence towards the party,a serious damaging fire cowel of un-dead trollish energy sure to cause problems.However Xiena had foreseen this,with luck of the divine ones,and spent a double casting of ice like cloud dispersion that met the heated danger,and clapping a loud sound into the air the wisps lingered un moving,and finally floated to the ground losing their consistancy.

“nice,…I fear these mages are planning a furious explaination for their awakeining party”Morigin claimed,as Allyiah and Kiazo met with the weaponers,making finely crafted,blocks and assualts against the way too tall enemies.

Morigin,took a potion,and made a somatic jesture,while Xiena called another spell.

“death undone,undo what has begun!”-the potion burst with mist,as he tossed it towards them.And raising their arms and screetching like child demons,they called upon a magic gem,on their arms,that forced the mist away,like a annointed sail catching winds.

“this’ll settle you’re response one’s of fire”Xiena used the ring,hoping the ice element vortex she used before could be a decent answer.

The first troll to be wounded by Alliyah,stumbled a bit,as placing a hand on it’s neck,and growling in anger,she quickly spun her sword to show off,then dashed it into it’s chest,after a quick flick from the attempted block,it fell forward,but at that time,two assaulted her,as it was 3 on 1 orc that had allowed her this chance,now their attention changed.The ice swirled,and slammed one troll carrying it into the wall,but the other swishes one hand and sent a series of ziftes,flying at Morigin and Xeina!The cleric was able to call another ice vortex,as the ziftes reached her,3 doing a burning cut on her chest,but the other 5 getting swished into oblivion,the rings power could be defensive,indeed.Morigin,held stolidly and took the brunt of the 6 ziftes,but mustering force called a spell.

“golden glamour of striking”the walls burmed with golden magics course,and fell inwards as the light washed everyone in the room,and none too soon.

Kiazo,had smashed a weapon from behind one troll of the 3 that were taking Alliyah towards the back wall,clank!It’s sword fell from the high arced slash it was about to take,and in ignorance and unarmed,met with an axe strike splitting open it’s face and killing it.Now was the make and take for the adventurers,quickly the weaponed trolls were dealt several wounds,while Xiena and Morigin layd in another round of spells on the mages who were in confusion as well after the elf’s spell.

“take this wrath of vorlon wreaked magics to you’re grave!”Morigin stated for personal,or conceite of prowess and fused into the air,metal rasps with sharp edges on all sides,took form,bonded with energy from ethereal waivers,they sped about,casuing horrendous slash’s that gouged bleeding ferral doom on the 4 trolls.

Xiena followed with a bantar of tethers that looked nearly as nasty as they were harmfull,smelling of decayed,passages from depths beyond imagination,and writhed in black and dark multi,brown,green, blotches,these mold malignments,whipped each troll,4 to 1,3 to the other,and they recurgled in agony,a quickened blight scratching across them.Morigin jumped in and killed one,but the other stumbled away towards the snake wall,and using a glow of gem items,and the crown sent a beam that awakened the snakes,now perfectly alive,and with green flesh,they floated magically in the air.The first attack struck Alliyah by storm,she and the orc had just slayne the two trolls,but she was tailwhipped,and flew a few feet,just avoiding impalement on one of the metal fuges.

Suddenly as the room shaked again,the blood stream flew to the mage once again,and it’s wounds were taken care of,and it blast a beam of energy at Morigin,and turning quickly a series of mithral black darts at Kiazo and Alliyah.Xiena,took a vestige cross,and chanted a few words and used a pinch of regents,as the beam thrashing was the final wound for each of the three,that made their combat hopes any more in the way of need for healing,as they used their swords to fight off the snakes,which seemed to repell metal like they were in fact not living,Xeina made towards them,and held the vestige with two hands above her,light cackled across the room,and as the anticipation for healing was there,….within a few seconds there was none,but instead,the two snakes fell to the floor,
and Kiazo took an efforted jump and stomped on one,while Alliyah threw her sword into the other before it hit the ground,making a timely pericing strike.The mage was not amused.

“this room of the serpant is but one of the thousands of beast servant chambers within Tethreceine….frail weaklings,I’ll….i’ll”as it looked unto itself,it’s body started to flicker and now it was turning into an un-dead carcass,of srcratchy putrid flesh,and mourned composure.

“you’re aren’t alive….you’re sentence is for the Abyss… begins today”Morigin,did a revolution and sliced it’s nap,the eyes still in shock looked in anger as it rolled away and actually fell into a swirl.
“sorry about the delay…let me do the honors”Xiena summoned an orb that passed before them making them well once again.Kiazo saw one snake was twitching,as he went to retrieve Alliyah’s sword for her,and took it and dropped it into the same swirl,making jist of the ineterest.

“sorry,morgue duties as determined by the new keepers”the orc looked to see if they understood.

“yes…not a bad idea really,shall we”Alliyah stated,as they then tugged the corpses and let them all fall into the swirls,the back wall slammed a two unseen 6 ft each wall door response,and beyond it lay a 10 ft wide hall.

“to victory,we march again past the brink of trollish doom”Morigin answered taking the first walking break to the sight,as they took their torches from the ground and followed.

“why is the hall so wide….armies and their mounts….or dragons and giants,wrought with servitude making to their troll masters”Alliyah said,stepping first into the way,as they paused,and hoped for no such answer to her accusation.


----------



## Felikeries (Apr 2, 2004)

*The beyonds within the dungeon*


ASOD The Beyonds Within The Dungeon

Though the stretch of passageway had split off twice they followed it
forward only,hoping to make some sense of their place,and collect a 
more alluft pattern to their searching.The hall finaly met with a large wood
beam door,with black iron hewn hinges,and a large,amazingly untouched gem embedded into the place a puch ring may normally be.If this was a direct chamber applied to
the one they just faught in the troubles could be ‘a plenty,as such any mass
of enemies that made their way could have originated from what lay beyond the door.

“now there shant be a slew of trolls and devils a’ clippn about as this is
certain,though my friends what we do find may be re-borne undead flukes
of guard remenances,maybe worse maybe foretold of the same powers as those we have
encountered”spoke Alliyah into the chastized air amongst the now halted questers.

“hmmm,yes there certainly is a problem with that sort of help around,I wonder
if that Semchaynis is still trying to look upon us,a beast of burdon if we
win a gret treasure from this time”Morigin had a word about this calamity waiting
to happen as well.

“so be it,she has no real claim,we are sworn in duty,that shall be what sets the
truth of who be in the right”Kiazo styated,and made a jesture to be the first
through the door as before.

“ok,I’m not going to suggest we try a different room,so shall we”Xiena finally,motioned,and Kiazo slammed the door open,and they rushed in.


It was a stable regular room,except for the energy that glowed towards the back,
fluming mist and making cakling magi torn sounds,the sight was a bit
confusing and the adventurers approached.Slowly a form began to integrate,it was
a human,in robing,an older wizard perhaps,as finally the mass of fluxuation dissapeared
the man brushed his garments and  gruphed a refutance,then spoke.

“welcome travelers,you are perhaps wandering what it is that this terrible place
has within it’s reaches or what I’m doing,well I can answer that….with a riddle however
if so be’st you accept I may be able to help you”the 70 years of age silver haired
mage was certain that they were attentive,and made no emotions for this exhorbitant display.

“yes we are seeking to find an ultimate item within the final level of this dundeon,and
need to destroy several bracelets which were once used durring the troll war.”Alliyuah answered for them,as they stopped in their tracks and took in the uncanny scene.

“well,there is a need for this item,the forbidden ‘elemest’ revocater I think it is…
to be destroyed or at least passed into more worthy hands,that is in fact one of the
reasons I make this calling,so forth and so on….well let me tell you the riddle then
and that will send you on you’re way so to say….
“there are halls which fear greater odrer         (ways through nether portal)
for golem,thief and hunter there can be no other (signs of icon activity)
through shallows that once derrived return to make  (waves)
the first sign is real the next 3 are fake               (use at 1st wave)
using thoughts as these stand alone,unconcious  (statues,which is thoughtfull)
the divine followers shall only imbue the first,as precious(cleric must go first)
now seeing all that shall be one who makes wishes shall divide(choose the place)
theory of life returning the evils must be vanquished from one side”(only if only 1 portal)

“very good,what now,we carry the will of a free people,and seek the truth”Kiazo lamented about the confusing reptoire of words,making an orcish response.

“you must find that answer within the actions that are soon to follow,I fear
that certain constraints within the world of magi-binds prevents me from
being any more clear,but if you go with a good heart,then you will use this to an
advantage,I must return,however I leave this”with that a somatic jesture was entailed
of sparks and a lightening scack that created a portal looking swirl within the air,converging with multi colors of purple and flecks of energy,and the man vanished into thin air,but the riddle was left on a piece of papyrus paper,that Xiena picked up,and the 
mind storming began.

“fear of great order…that’s the umaterial.or a nexus weave,the ways that portals pass
through planes and derrive their energy…a portal passage,such as this”the cleric was indeed on the right track and they took her words for merit.

“a hunter tracks it’s prey with signs,activity,traces,that which is alive I imagine”Alliyah offered for the next solution,they agreed and continued.

“shallows that return to their maker,waves to the sea of course…through a wave of energy this portal will take us”orc density may not always be the result of a good riddle.

“we must use the firsty wave of the portal,simple”Morigin made the next answer simple and true.

“statues alone,we must concentrate our minds upon any we find”Alliyah revealed her take for the next bit….all was well they thought and continued to the next.


“divinity and the cleric,my take is for the first to try this portal”Xiena knew she was on to
it,the rights of a precious to a divinity may be entailed of her chosen status.

“I wish to go to the item we seek,the portal will know this”Kiazo didn’t seem too far off cue,and the final words were taken upon their wisdoms.

“there are wayward dimensions to this …portal,we must choose one,and deliver
our destiny,chosen as the final one”,after a few moments Alliyah had ended the
mirth of confusion for the final answer,and satisfied they approached the swirl,
each plying on a simple thought for their respoinses to the riddle,and praying that
the dearest of answers were theirs to be had,and received by the magi- storm that
may await.What little hope for completing this strange Pixie’s request there was,
may now take a turn for the better or worse,and that only counted if they klived through this faith entailed endevour.

Shirked with fear,Xiena lead the group into the transpowered source,not faltering
in her sturdy denial of the unknown,the orc followed suit,then the elf,and finally Stormrider,what little exception there was to the wave theory was replaced with the idea that the actions for most of the riddle were awaiting.


----------



## Felikeries (Apr 4, 2004)

The saturation of other worldly plights sempered their wieght on the group as the
perceptions of space and relative body control were taken away from even the most
constitional of beings,them included.The dark rasps of the weave called to them with
motes of respondant suffuge causing tention and relapse against any bodily implied
worth of fealings,the air was breathable,but the bind was stronger,the mind was alive for these unknowing mighty warriors,but the whimsical deluge had taken the bite out of their inner souls.Soon they realized they had travelled a distance,some effect was making itself a material light,the colour was waning through the same violets as the portal gate itself,and they found themselves being pushed to it,and before any attampt to secure a choice for the matter could be made they fell through into another room,much like any they found in Tehreceine before,but this one had 5 statues at iether side,each with a altar like portal,so it was presumed inbetween them.

“we’re alive…not too much to say about the riddle,this must be what that was about”Morigin spoke first as they gathered themselves from the floor,a light calamity
of freefall postceeding the alternate travel means.

“the living icon will make waves,the third is the one we take,then we ply for
control to one destiny,that was all before the statue’s and now were left with
staue’s and 10 portals…oh dear this isn’t right”Alliyah spoke with chagrin about the
situation,as they approached the center of one side as a group.

“vanquished evil shall be one side…of this room,maybe a cleric shall know which one it is…hmm these are dietes of the Astral and Celestial planes,all females,no doubt
they are different however…yes Letheria and Zintrin,they are evil,must be the side
we’re looking at.”Xiena answered for her take on the puzzle.

“yes…however Zintrin is the undead,the returning life,she must be returned,lest I
be wrong about that please continue”Alliyah furthered the thought.

“wishes…this one I don’t know her name but she may be one to grant wishes,from
the side of Zintrin if you will,which is the case,this portal or the other next to it,although
maybe the one to the other side of it….we must need some other clue,the waves,the choices,a divine presense…”Xiena was not with a finite solution and neither were any of them.

“maybe the pixie ring ….”Morigin placed it on,and quickly the room went alive
each portal rasped a sound before awakening into the swirl of energy seen before,they all were constant no breaking,and no sign of one being more active than any of the others.

“Morigin,why should the purity and claims of the ring be for you,perhaps there
is an alternate meaning behind all this…..what is it that an elf seeks,virtue,gold,
a lagand for their deeds”Alliyah made a non amiable reproach.

“legend…yes,I really think there is a way to take one of the two Xiena has
decided will do,and find the answer,or better yet,maybe a little taunting will decide
for us”with that,Morigin went to a far portal on the other side and put the sword 
into it,casuing it to rupture a bit then,flash from existance,the portal was now no more.

They all quickly followed pursuit,making this so with each except the two.When 
nervous and done with this,they set their weapons back,and stood once again trying to reason an excuse for another play on the riddle,or resolve with the final light bound altars standing before them.

“let’s use our minds to think upon this one,that we must use it,that it is the right one,
then if there is nothing again with the other”Xiena motioned for her answer to this,and they did so.

No effects fell from their meditated glamour of mind bonding,only so little was
needed with their antsy will and lack of perceptions for any better way to do this,but none arrived,so they broke and tried the next.When this had taken effect,this time the gods responded and rolling through across 5 ft from the alatr 6 spheres,clear and innocent looking made their way from the beckoning.They stepped aside so as not to touch one before due recourse and resolve was contended with,but formed a circle about them,knowing at last the final step was within their grasp.

“hmmm,no…..perhaps a….yet…damn”Morigin ranted the posthumus ideas realing
through his elf witted concoiusness.

“they are clear but the energy is colored…clear to color,rainbows only form durring
the day…”Xiena was equelly as bemused with the issue,yet even Kiazo had a chance to wonder about this aloud.

“so 6,hmmm 6 is 1 more than a hand,the hand of the mighty ones,the dieties,there
is one more than they could be served by a ….helping hand?”

“ah ha,waves of thre only one,two of 6,we shall take two and set them back into it,this is my final asnwer,any differences,no…good”Alliyah scooped them into iether hand,when suddenly,Xiena pulled aty her shoulder,the riddle still may be what makes this a  venture worth their effort.

“no,perhaps the riddke and divinity as so was as ture to a cleric doing this as
we may have first guessed,maybe I better try that”

They agreed,and the spheres seemed to float their way once touched to the powerstrien layn on them,courting a key like amviance,as each finally was taken past the front,and the adventurers vision.The gate then began blinking,yet angered,and surely a discomforting reaction,but they had no choice for if the tried to wait,the worse end of a series of futile ravaging intelligences,could be for nought,so they did it.Xiena was ade to step firstly,and the others jumped in after her,doused again with strange perceptions,this time the air turned to wisps of grey smoke and after a few seconds,in which they fely like quickened skirts of proto-plane energy,they landed once more,this time standing and with a sense of being refreshed;Xiena knew,they had chosen the right one,and as a compliment they had been healed of any blemishes the dungeon may have left on them before,soon to be repelaed with more battle,and harsher slashing and magic than  may have been the revealed scutter bratch of the undead demons thus slayne.


----------



## Felikeries (Apr 25, 2004)

ASOD beyond II

“do you think we’ve been taken to the last level of this godforesaken place”Xiena asked in first relpy to the ominscent confusion placating their intellect.

“yes…unless that old fool was playing tricks,the promise to help us find the item,should have done at least the problem of our troubles,done good to put us near the goal,the item…the final level of Tehtreciene”Alliyah spoke full uf her lead astoutedness,as they took torches and peered at the room before them.

It was a 70 ft sqaure grey qaurry walled area,but the brims were refined with mitered molds,that had vinery and some magical carivtures splayne across them,the hue changing to a lighter semblence,bled the darkly presense of the area to a brackened image of sorcery at it’s throws of intent with the strange new arcetechture.Soon bound by the virtue of their ways,they followed stormrider,through the only hall,fealing for answers to this puzzle through the masks of the bland yet unconstrained new surroundings.The walls of the hall,began to fade in composure,and the occurance of metal plates fastened to them were now some 10 a side.The focus for  an icon,perhaps even ancient scrawlings that had protected the place before the Troll army takeover,now washed clean from their use,the absolution from poisens for the work of dark sorcery intended at the time.Kiazo paused and touched one,tapping it once with the axe,then reached forth with a punch,they may be more important than a simple passing,metal collaberated in nonuse with no meaning;each were interested in forthcoming evidence of what could be done so they waited and listened for a response to the investigation.

“solid…no use,very strange….it is the work of sorcery I don’t understand,what say you mage elf?”Kiazo now fumed in an orcish way asked of Morigin.

“wards of defense…certainly I have next to no idea as well,however that is my best idea,and scince there are no engravements upon them,we need’nt worry,the passage is un trapped if it were these that had that focus”

“indeed,a sure way to be safe,don’t touch anymore of those untill we have a better making on this entire level”Alliyah foreworded her review for the party,and they continued.

They soon approached an arched doorway with the same brim of artistic endevour,only this was gold,and they were preturbed as to wether it may be a field or trap,so Morigin set a potion and incanting vocation for it,and soon the flakes of the ward,fell from it,bursting alive in a vicious energy for moment,luck a finer pretense for them this carefully taken feature…

The room before them now same as the first,was set with 4 pits at each side,leaving a 10 ft space inbetween,each spanning a 5 ft sqaure.As they looked into them,no end was in sight,and their purpose may have been layne dorment like much was,was agreed upon,and they made way to the next hall directly across from the golden doorway.

“oh! Be damned,this place is still alive!”Alliyah yelled in anger,as a gate slammed in front of her before they could exit,and not lingering in response,they took weapons and set themselves for battle turning to the pits expecting the worse.

One of the darkened wells beamed forth with energy,like a celestial torrent,then a spinning vortex of mithral elemest some 3 ft in diamter and 6 ft high was alive directly in the centre.It was not attacking,but looked to be dangerous,so they waited 20 ft from it,not knowing what to do to get away,or how they could quell this problem.

“I will cast mists of material upon it,and if it is not-diety imbued might,it should fall away,as the casts before of this nature have done”Xiena announced her idea and did so,but the effect was non-tranforming,as the spell defracted from it,and turned into nothing in a few seconds.

“maybe the item we seek is burried at the bottom of this….didn’t that pixie say there was way to find it,this is a sign”Morigin stated,considering what spell to make for the situation,and together they approached,hence standing at the pit,not entirely safe should a sudden attack occur.

As Morigin reached towards it it suddenly moved,darting away from the spellcaster’s reach,and trying again it again moved in a direct opposite.Soon Morigin had shuffled it to a corner,and looking at the party,was motioned to try to make it meet the gate,maybe being a secret key for the matter.As it wished against the metal of the grate,the melting ore,turned silver,then fell in globuls to the ground,and the way was now open,the elf unsure of all this made reconciliation by re-sending the vortex to it’s pit,and Alliyah stepped through first,with no trap taking her the group followed and they found themselves at a cross hall a ways later.

“I don’t think that all this is so simple as it looks,if the elemest was there to destroy the gate then how was it so undamaged,the magic is still alive,that we know,we must be carefull”in cleric mire,Xiena made concern voiced,and Alliyah simply turned a direction and they followed.

They reached a dead end of sorts,within sight of the break,but it was alive,rushing with water like a natural waterfall,from the roof to a gap in the floor,a non definable interest to this dungeon,but one that could wait,so they made to the other side and found that this end was set with 5 small holes at the ends of a star,embeded into the stone,made of black
okre.

“this is it,then,one room and this hall,besides the first,there must be some way to activate the items place of hiding,the elemest,the water,this rune”Alliyah spoke what was on each’s concoiusness,now that no way to leave or go any further was appearant.


“hiy heyteo heie ha”the Semcheynis cackled observing the trap the party had fallen into from her crystal,the final level was unknown to her as well,but there looked to be no way to get there or leave unless a portal was activated,and they were bound from that side.

“if only I could send my beasts to destroy them and take this…precious item,why they are standing about like mindless fools,(looking to the Italiasthrieyn) what are the ways of the 9th level like,I wish you to go there and find any secret passage to the 10th,take with you these!!!”with that she waved her wand after standing and placing the crystal at the arm of the chair,and suddenly 4 Methsenseghrs arrived,looking about bewildered then turning to the ‘highness’,making a light bow one spoke.

“my..ss..great….rgrh… queen…how may we kill the foe and secure thynes realm..ss..ss today?”,each was armed with a sword,and as the speaker swiped,they each mocked it’s show,with less interest,waiting for their orders.

“follow my guard….you must find the last underground passages of this dungeon,there a party of fools may fight you…..eieugrh!…however if needst be,they ,may be more important alive,I will send word of this now!!! go !!!”,the underlings quickly went through the secret wall door,at the throne side,as the party had originally,and scampered their way making to the stairs,and finding a route,that led them for several levels untill,they were lost,and forced to adventure their way further.


----------



## Felikeries (Apr 27, 2004)

so this is a few of the specials the characters had for the effectual 

Stormrider:+5 attack,+5 defense,1d8/combat if with 50% or more hp
+5 dmg,stacking sequentially after 1 roll won 10/or more,each at least 5

Xienarb recovery lvl d10,poisens etc totall 1d6/day,visioning(within 600 ft),blast evil(removes 1 power(3d6 foes)25hp for this/e.,& 2 casts/1 5d10+wiz&int dmg sending foes 3d10 ft)

Morigin:sword use 6d6+9 dmg,1d6 spells/day effecting 4 or more +10d6 dmg

Kiazo:leveled axe 5d12+7 dmg,concentrated critical -4attack/1d4 including,with 6d6+6d8+2d10 dmg

The demons faught with the alter imbued extra
+5 defense,untill aura removed
flame strike:undead 6d6 dmg and 2d6 melees
lava dagger:1d12 2d20 dmg each(20 daggers if won 10/or more,1/2 dmg,-1d12 daggers if more hp than demon)
poisen imbued mist strike:1d6 foes,-1d8 attack,defense 1d10 seq. melees,10d8 dmg,6d8 1d10 melees

note:black 'mist' poisen changes from campaigns,so in this case they didn't know if the -attack defense was staying,or getting worse,but the hp dmg was pretty bad,so they had to get a clerical recovery


----------



## Felikeries (Apr 30, 2004)

After some time the beasts of servitude followed their way much the same as the adventurers had,and made to the mighty Troll combat area,looking at blemishes,and fealing the regaurd in which the fluants of victory must have fallen on those they were sent to decimate,if so their ‘queen’ will have chosen.Making a grunt,and swiping the sword now carried the Italiasthreiyn trotted to the hallway,and the Mesthsenseghrs followed,looking at the still alive swirls,with more interest than the course the gaurdian was setting before them.

“rrgh…Troll magics….i can sense all that must die …within our grasp….our
mission is clear is it not?” the lead Mesthsenseghr commented.

“we shall do the  bidding of death,most certainly…”another agreed.

Alliyah wasted no refumpled concessions and worked upon the star,finding that when she passed her hand to cover a hole a clicking sound was made,turning to the others they as well noted this.

“if it is a trap,we have little to do but be carefull,I will pass before the rest of the holes”she then did so,and each time a click occurred,the last presenting the final trick for this wall imbued icon.

A rush of energy flew from the star,projecting an illusion like the star itself,only with eery green swirls,about the blackened image now 10 ft from the wall and 6 ft in diameter.With weapons alive and zeal and compusure at it’s finest the group looked about,and were unsure of what was to be,perhaps this was just a religious action,that preists used for evil blessings and was still alive held safe here within the darkest untouched corners of Tethreciene,or a delayed trap,scouting for the strengths of the innocent,about to whip a grande accostation of spellwork,in Troll mage’s name.

“it’s alive,that is good,certainly the item will be found,if we can use all that is still bound”Kiazo stated in surefire debut against their whimsical confusion,but soon the air changed,and the ‘trap’ was now revealed,-as a portal of some kind,that now sent several 
monsters,each undead,and each viciously swiping and attacking the party.

4 Chenexfers,gouded with hornes,and deathly uncomprimising poisen glands,flew threw too fast for Xiena to block the first strike on her,and she reeled against the clawe strike and slam,the pisen biting into her constitution,and state of well being.The frightening undead glow was cast as a glamour to the poisen attacking creatures,making them more dubious than their mortal life forms,with purple and green and black dithers of subterfuge shaling from their bodies like wards made from master wizards that could destroy a party ignorant of how to defend against the powers layne by the arcane furry.As they faught with defensive swipes,and repealing effort,making backstepping towards the main chamber to this hall,more beasts arrived,the star icon,not changing at all as the forms sped through the ilssional image-10 Gia’zerts,scaffed quickly about from the hall,surrounding the warriors as they finally killed one Chenexfer,these new threats were fast,and with six legs they lept into the fray,attempting to grapple first Alliyah then Chealsoroy for a super-damage dealing razor wing or tail thrashing.The two prey,however faught off the attempt,and Chealsoroy and Xiena finally cast spells.

The elf strew a multi weave of ‘Dithers of Arcana’ at two Gia’zerts and two Chenexfers,the air breaking into dancing ethereal calour,as sprites formed into metathurgies that ripped into the foes,crashing through two times,in a wave of spellwork.Xiena making a specific call to her anti-undead clerical powers,railed a casting against 8 foes.

“mass mortem-!!”the she-divinity for the party cried out,and attack,and defense after move after move,they were slashed and cut and tron by the spirtual energy,one Gia’zert suffering greater damage,and being dispatched by Kiazo’s imbued extra efforted axe bashing.

Sudenly the ground festering monsters cast their own spells,a ‘platnum glamour of striking’ and ‘illsional hammer’ laeping into thin air,cathcing them offgaurd,fortunatley only Alliyah suffered the wieght of the hammer attack,slumping from the impact,but able to recover-the swish of light crashed into the band,and did a darringly great deal of harm,but that was the final cue for the Cleric and she repealed a step from her next easily to be cast attack spell; and was able to put a healing ‘regent recovery’ imbued into a ‘fighting revocation’,that crusehd through the defense of the Gia’zerts despite their resistance and flowed a return from the slashing and magic damge done on the party while cracking a few vital wounds on their enemies.
“let’s take this poisenous wart”Alliyah called,as she,Chealsoroy and Kiazo,fiened away from their multi-imbued combat,and killed the last alive Chenexfer,the Gia’zerts;now with 7 still alive,weren’t cleft by the sight,and once more cast,their two spell talents.

“tethers of mold”-“golden glamour of striking”-,Xiena gathered a poisen gland and vocated”weaponing wasps!”,-the beast were slowed,for a moment the poisen from their advance round attackers culled into them-“forbidden elemest!”the elf,with sword set away was making the most of the wizard weave of destruction;as the thirs time this spell attacked the might of it’s power killed 4 Gia’zerts,and with a few sword strikes they finally had a series of strangely decomposing corpses about them,-and a new elemest whirl at the front pit,and strangely enough a new gate across the doorway,this one of a brass like metal,it’s resounding thus against the ground making them skitter,and look,while frought with the closest in wounds and spell curses from the evils of Tethreciene than in any battle yet.

“I fear if each new –spellwork of elemest does so makest the trap anew-we are in need of help to win the battle for the controll of this place”Alliyah named the first portence for all that had transpired,obviousely remitting,that Chealsoroy should again be the one to make a move against the pit energy scaffing in volatile anger it looked,even more so than the first one.


----------



## Felikeries (May 2, 2004)

The Item Is Alive

Malled by the innability of the elemest vortex to dissapate the new gate,they were dumbfounded about what was to be done,-the only real answer laying in the focus of the pits,perhaps they led to another area,just beyond the torchlite,-however the only spell that could help may be visioning.Finally settled for what had been done,they now slumped into a light sleep,replenishing their powers,and taking for granted that they were unlikely to be attacked.Some time later,they stood at the energy once again,looking for ways to answer this puzzle,and decided that they should push the vortex into the pit itself,but making sure that it went a good distance was made more difficult.

“well a spell will do the trick,let me see my most material and pushing spell…”Chealsoroy contemplated,the others not interfering.

“rgrh….damn…it is certain the gate can not be openend”Kiazo struggled with might to push the brass problem but it was unbudgable.

“floating object!”the elf cast this spell,but the unmaterial form didn’t take hold,so a new spell was tried-“harbinger trellis!” –fortunately the powers of the trellis to attack an elemental form applied to this elemest,and as it moved the vortex fell into the pit,each passing moment further and further untill it was beyond view,the mage causing a skirting following by the trellis that did the work.Finally the sound was no more,and if there was a bottom it must have landed there,-and they found out suddenly that this was in fact an answer when mist plumed about the room-in orange and violet dithers,and a loud chinking sound resounded.

“laces of mist…perhaps the item is now revealed”Xiena called out in hope,as they hoped the suffuse was’nt lethal; in any way,as it flurried about finally no hope to avoid breathing it.

As they did,they felt the transition of their bodies into a weightless form,with a bit of luck and determination they found that they could control their floating.Alliyah led them into a pit,the one used,and after quite aways their still held torches,lit after beginning this spell trick,showed they were in a new room,the elemest,was now only ½ a ft tall,and had golden flecks flying from it,as if in a transition state,whence a decision about what to do may be immediately needed.The area was twice that of the place above,and the first wall  that fell into sight garnered metal runners,that had rune engravements,looking further,as they settled to the ground and the flight was stopped,there were 10 on each side,one type of cymbol over and over on each separate ladding.

Chealsoroy met with the transformed energy,as the others looked about,and found he was able to control it again,only now it was quite easy,-and entailing a placement in the room must have been the answer.


Soon they noticed that two of these metal magi-ward strips were the same engraving,and when Alliyah passed her had across it the triple cross etchings turned blue,and she jogged to the other and the same effect occurred.

“bring the energy to these,no answers may soon be fine truths”Alliyah stated,as the elf did so,pushing the strange elemest across the metal,however no reaction took place.

“it must be hidden in this chamber,the secret and truelly last level,laced,and foresworn of intelligence….hmph damn that pixie,why couldn’t she have just told us how to get it”Xiena was on the take,their brains booming with hope finally.

“perhaps if we look closely….the etchings may be a catch for the room itself,at each place that is represnted by the direction of the 5 sides of this…layered,-laced,a place to make the magic alive with the elemest”the stormrider,looked closely and the others followed,and sure enough a small golden sqaure was placed on the wall at a pattern resembling the etchings.

Chealsoroy went to the closest that Kiazo had found,and the flecks flew into the sqaure and it depressed into the wall.

“brilliant ms stormrider…though I do take my axe”Kiazo bellowed,as the elf did the honours to each sqaure.

Each metal runner glowed alive as the first two had,and the center of the room,cackled with electricity for a while,then the floor slid open and all magic was offed,even the elemest.Alliyah reached in and grabbed an item,showing it to the others.It was a metal strutted orb,with multi shaped cutting ends about the fastening,clear and unfriendly looking though in a dorment state.


Refurling into a gloutey frown the ‘highness’ pulled the looking orb closer and voiced a word for her lack of sight.

“damnations of trolls…this pit is a ward of magic…and now I can not see the prize for the taking….my servants…hmm yes… let’s see”she looked as the vision swirled with mist then showed the beasts walking quickly through a hall checking doors,the Semchaynis recognized it as the hall before the pixie,appearantly the room with the sorceror didn’t have any ways beyond it,and soon she found the servants made to a stairway that ended in a field energy with a golden strutted archway door.

‘well smash it..go…go! you fools,soon the item will be alive and they may be taken beyond my reaches!’:she watched intently as they did just that,rending into the field and frame they slashed,and were bitten with energies that stiffled but did not stop the attack,and moments later they moved on,searching once again for another stairway.

“I will lead us into a meditation…this must prove a way to enable us to follow it’s path,or we are trapped..”Xiena stated,holding the item,now only stormrider with a torch,and they followed her words and closed their eyes.

“divine power…the gods will answer a grant,the world awaits the purity for our path is clear….make alive this unliving storm…our destiny is pure”…”is..pure”/”pure”the orc finally stated.

The air crawled with power,the might of a magic as horrid as spoken of was near,and the group of warriors opened their eyes,and hoped for the best.A crashing weight and dimension portal opened,and they transversed through what felt like planes,time,and fate’s paths all at once.The orb now glowed in a clear color,simple yet great,unrevealing,yet alive-they looked about and realized they were someplace else.The sky was dark,and the air open and light,the ground was dirt,and they could see a mountain range in the distance,but there were no stars in the sky and not a sound from the surroundings.

“what have we done”Alliyah was looking about a few feet from the others,each a bit riled by the transition,trying to determine the place they had landed.

“oh dear….it’s alive again…Alliyah!”Xiena called as the energy went into a torrent that appeared in the air in the center of their standing circle,and the whips that scratched about violently finally,composed a vision.

Craggy cliffs,strutted with purple,and stars twinkling orange and silver looking to be just beyond the sky,rather than distant filled the view-sqaulering forward,soon the wings of a mighty black dragon beat at iether side,as the area below was taken by a river-the craggs crumbling ,then opening to a desert,the water turned into mist,and the ground collapsed into a falling skuttle for several seconds finally plummeting into a great lava mass,the wings still in view,swooped near this scorching inner earth molten,as finally thundering Skelteon riders,in armour on black,flame footed Zintrins,some 200 streamed quickly past the wings,which turned to follow,and suddenly the vortex formed,and the vision transolved to a regular looking land,but the riders were there,and the dragon screetched,flying away,leaving view of a castle set into the side of a mountain,and the breaking sun across the forest from this place lit the sky,in a plethera of washes,but this was no ordinary morning event,black streams crashed through the clouds,as golden flecks much like the elemest,fell from these conflicts,-the black sun of chaos was taking a land,the group could now see,an evil legion attacking.

“the castle of Yeilikagen,just beyond the once alley of Athiena,I recognize it for I have been there,once upon dragonback,to slay the Demi-demon that took control-it cried as it’s body melted that the curse was unleashed and one day,all of evils legions will attack,this time is now”Alliyah presented the truths of what was viewed in wizdomous respect.

“we go!…however…we’re lost are we not…”Kiazo looked in awe,and listening to Alliyah was elated with the mission,and swiped the great axe in vow of their fate.

“there’s no material world like this…no place that dwells in peace…no answer for our presence and this…the darkness….we must be on an Abysall dimension..the mountains,then the cliffs,it must be”Chealsoroy stated,as they had no misgivings that nobody really knew,and they set off towards the range,a two day journey.

Xiena cast a recovery the next day after they had taken turns gaurding a precious sleep,though uncomfortable as it was,but they were in need of food,once at the mountains it may be impossible to go across them,there must be an ally or some help that was there or the mission the item had sent them to was to be a mortuary of worthy adventurers.


----------



## Felikeries (May 5, 2004)

The forbidden elemest revocater item~

Though it has proven to transcieve a dimension or plane portal,the characters must discover how this is done,the dungeon 'self' inacted it whence first taken
'3 elemest spells cast within 1 realtime action',and concentration
roll +4 any over 14 Wiz&int each will return them

the fighting use~
/+1d8 attack any spells/concentration check just before or at combat
/1d20 'courting vices' attack any foe that loses 3 sequential attacks
doing 4d10 dmg each (extra won combat roll/may be divyed)
/'greater earthquake' 1d10 actions,-1d6 attack and defense within the 150 ft effected area(any fighter class holding wins 2 attacks in a row may enact)

~special
The visioning that occurs is bound by the last user,as to the place it will look,which is associated,in this case an Abysall owner,-this will occur after any portal use with/from it,showing a 'legion' or similar gathering at an area,as well as a 'route' that approaches the view

each time it is used when the user has dmg on a traite -1 use
every attack won +attack use +1 use

1d20,or 5d6 - 1d8 or 1d12 ,the best # sets original uses


----------



## Felikeries (May 8, 2004)

ASOD New Dimension



The freeze of the human,or orc and elf for this matter;conciousness was calling on the darkest throws of the group,bound with reason,and a goal that had implications that they were sure of ;that had to be met with harshened ardor,disdain,and the victory of their group for those in the free world.The surreal and trying enviorne was like a bathing of uncleanly flotilla across their nature,skin,beings,simplicity,or peacefullness.Fear and power had played it’s roll so far,they had fuaght undead and met with creatures who slaved,raved,and were fiendishly crafty,but now an expression for the Abyss was at hand and the limits of evil may know no bounds from this time on.Alliyah paused at a mild running hill,that had strange washes of cracked ground at the side,and found an interesting view from her perch,and the others approached in this lonely envelopement of hell knowing there was a matter amiss;indeed at least a hope for an answer.

“prints,booted,simple,alone,very strange,I bid we follow,perhaps a fellow wonderer of good intentions lay at the source”she spoke to them as they were baffled for a moment then understood the directive,and as a group they made after the prints.

“this is the first good sign we have,dear Xiena scince you carry the special item,what say you of our path”Chealsoroy asked of the she-Cleric who walked in front of Kiazo who was behind the rest.

“I think there are visions within this item,those that will be true,and show us answers for what they may be found or begun,that I can not answer.”she replies in dim-lack of hope.

The  layer of air tension suddenly changed,they knew they were not alone,and each took weapon of their own accord and gathered together looking upon a stonehenge altar or portal that was surrounded by 4 orbs of energy floating 3 ft above the ground.

“if we are certain there is no way to seek help…yes..yes..then we must try this-perhaps it leads to the material world.”Chealsoroy offered as each wondered in thoughts of confusion about the sight before them.

“or to a demon liar..hrmph…I will fight we go!”Kiazo stated and started towards the magic.

As they reached within several feet of the energies they fell to the ground and a field of blue and white energy created a doorway of some sort within the confines of the slabs.It looked harmless,but magic does not always belay it’s intent to those who know not of the nature,and Alliyah first pushed her sword into it,pulling it away there was no sign of damage.

“we can try,I will go first,wait for a while and if I don’t return,perhaps you should follow”she stated,in a half-constrained answer as to what the best way to try this unknown magic gate was.

The air thinned,and blackness fell before her vision,no harm –and no sense of direction when taking a 4th step she found herself in a castle,or dungeon like chamber,and there she noted a few dusty imprints on the brick floor that matched those they had followed.Soon after the others arrived,each now set to strike at a foe,and nervous beyond the nature of ther latest dealings,as it was using a system, of the Abyss could lead to more harm than may be expected.The chamber was sqaure laying way with a series of golden plates to a grande door,carved with cymbols of sorcery about it,and having large wooden planks lateraly to make it a strong hold,with a rounded handle,set at the right.As the portal energy died,Xiena and Kiazo lit torches,and together they made to the door and opened it.A trinkeling series of bells,sounded as if attached to a hinge,and a human voice called out,as they looked unto a regular hall,with some bones scatterd about,not recognisable as from any life form or another.

“eeyeh….rgh ehuhmm…..who goes there-foul creatures,the powers of divine energy are greatest when first arrived at a liar of the mighty…go now leave or be striken in death and servitude to gods of good alignments!!!”

“hail!dear friend we are very far from evil creatures…we are from Athiena,we suaght to dispell the evils of a dungeon near there and arrived at this place,we seek help…peace to those who fight the….demons…”Alliyah answered loudly.

“a female…let me see….hmm and orc!..and Elf…a divinity…very good,I sense truth in what you preach….go to the door at the end of this hall I will meet you there”

The warriors approached wordless,each with a sense of refined intentions,and the battle slurry of deferences,casting a strein on the soon to be compounded flack of a strange being with no identy revealed before them.

The door creaked open,and the room before them was bound with a field of energy,but one that Xiena could tell was ment to send away foul demons,and looking more about the area was lit by torches flickering multi colored wicks,and several swords were set in a case,each also having a sense of magical projection about them.The walls were windowless,and the roof some 20 ft,the area being a 40 ft by 60 ft rectangle,and another altar like the one that they had taken to arrive was at the end across from the door,this one however was surrounded by 4 candlabra stands,golden,adorned with vinery,and the same multi-colored effect taking place.Soon a man in robes stepped through the gate,layered of black,and carrying a stave with a demons nap attached to each end,that had the look of sniveling fear.


----------



## Felikeries (May 21, 2004)

The tension mounted as a grueling forethought to the fears of the party that
encountering their first Abyssal being included much of the unremittant evils that may be contained within this realm.The man studied them for a moment,making a pass of the stave acting as a sceptre it seemed,and a quick light flashed,and with a sense of remittance the ‘wizard’ spoke.

“there are a great number of fears I have for any who arrive at this place of
mine…it is warded in far too many ways for me to describe,to protect us from the demons and creatures that walk the lands….yes I see that there is magic within thee,one that has a quest for answers…..well-please let me invite you to a meal and we shall discover the best course of actions”

They followed the man to the gate,still wondering what the name,or intentions of this revealed human,living in hell truelly were,when Xeina noticed the item beginning to shed flecks as it did before,perhaps about to launch a vision for them to behold,and the man turned and paused before entering the portal,and was interested to see as well.

“we have an item that may once again be forming a vision as it did when we
arrived,I believe it will cause no harm”Alliyah made conduction for the event voiced,as they gathered to watch the flecks,soon create a mist then a scenery as the cleric held it forth.

A dark night sky much as before,was suddenly ripped with several round aerial portals streaming energy like beams ,as they faded the mountains surrounding could be seen,with layers of cragy croppings making impossible cliffs,then the sound of thundering ,and a creek running into a cave at the cliffside,the vision of the same riders was soon before them,this time one in the lead with golden armour and a flashy zombie composure stopped the legion of 20,and turned and waved a stave,sending wisps of lightening magic that made the portals first viewed and the Zintrins lept into them,the last image was focused on after this,the lead zombie laughing and casting a spell that showered what looked to be blood on himself before making into the last portal.

“this is quite a trick of magics you have obtained….there are dark riders setting to attack,a place of focus for the sheilding of the Abyss against the material world…this I can see….this I fear….oh forgive me I am Kreffiotor….i am a wizard….and am here by making of the Thendolar Council to learn of the doings of this region….the Troll wars were terrible,and left several rifts that may be evils soon to be reborn,we have similar needs…..please let us have a meal now…”the old man,walked in lambient simplicity through the
portal and without thinking they followed.

Soon they were in a 40 by 70 ft banquet area,with a 20 ft table,and several meals worth of food before them,the server was a strange creature and the warriors looked on in amazment as it appeared that this blue scale skinned she-demon was in perfect servitude.


----------



## Felikeries (Jun 10, 2004)

Though a vision of nudity the she servant was covered by a virtue of scales,and moved about supply to pour lavish drink,and present a course of meals,-the group looked on in dispondency while the wizard seemed to take it in stride with no defference to the strange servant’s fealty.Finally Alliyah contented of wine and wealth of replenishment offered conversation upon the throne of their budding alliance.

“so this curse…this land….we are of humble means perhaps,for it seems you have made a name for yourself,able to live and find a servant to serve you freely”

Kreffiotor lingured in a smile and passed a hand gesture to the servant,who left the room,then he adressed them each eagerly looking for answers as suggested by Stormrider.

“these spells,thees wards I have claimed…alas they are not my own,but the work of the Thendolar council through several births and deaths of great conjurers..ones who have smitten Evil’s demons and those who have carved a name from the barren horrid place of the Abyss….though I concede no greater call,I have found a way with using them that has made me
a step in favour of control more so than any who may yet understand the powers foretold of these weaves of protection.”

Chealsoroy’s mind gurgled with remission,and wondering into a near arguemental tone spoke another inquistion.

“so these powers don’t effect evils own course on those who posses the talents of their…. nature…surely there is a way to stay pure of reason and discipline against the means that interact with this treacherous place”

“ahh indeed,a good and well thought word Elf friend,though I have been at this place for several seasons I am never in controll of all the elements to the portals,wards and special spells at one turn,for surely that would do as you suggest,however with my stave(showing it upon the table,as it blinks in a splender)I have satisifed the grouping of spells that allow the greatest of needs in battling controlling and summoning the beasts of lore”

“then what is you’re mission,this isn’t a far cry from the first steps that many
advesaries of Athiena have taken before..war” Kiazo let on to the conversation,against the grain of peace.

“my mission is to ….well I shall say this what you have brought may be the greatest find yet,I must gather a message and we,you and I if you should accept shall,find the origin of the legion,and destroy their ways of portal arcana,and that may lead to  the vile stand for which their Lord has begun…..an answer to end a stay of powers,a vice broken like ice,frozen in our first steps,and spelling disaster for the wicked who ride to the material plane,and cause the problems that I am sworn to fight”

“shall I bade our gusets to  room for sleep good Kreffiotor,for surely they will be stronger for the gate journey upon the morrow”the she-demon suddenly spoke,as if having magically appeared,leaving the unbroken air from the latest remarks,a duantless stalemate for answers greater than each’s first speculations of what may be at hand.

“yes…tomorrow-“the words were suddenly cut off,as the ringing chimes as those that occurred for the adventurers,broke the air.

“intruders my master….i know they are of evil nature you need not wonder,my
vision in this is true…they’re close,they!-“the demoness responded as the others stood,and took weapons,and set forth for any foe,the wizard slamming a beam of energy at the doorway that
created a blazing perimeter of strange fire about it’s arch.

The door was pounded on,not by one creature but several,and soon the planks bust open,and the fire turned black,and deceased,and 5 Quazilith demons ,2 grey and 5 black,each with a twisting
Golden sword,and eyes furled in an evil glow,walking upon cloven legs,and snarling made for an attack.

“quaziliths’s….ice….friends cast ice spells”the she servant shouted.

Stormrider slamed her sword in a duel against the first black monster,and was offset by the twisted blade of the foe,finding difficulty in moving her own sword against the offseting strikes ocurred from the fracas.Kreffiotor,again sent a beam,this one causing
a mist upon the ground,that after a few moments fell one of the foes,who strained to stand but could not,and in that moment Kiazo delt a terrible gash across it’s chest,but as it recovered a fire blazed across it’s chest,and it was well once more.Soon an ‘ice flurry’ slamed a demon who met with a painfull reaction,and when Kiazo attacked this one ity’s stooper it did not recover but lay dead on the floor.A field covered the wizard as two demons
were striking at him unable to bust the magic,and from behind them Alliyah punctured through one,but this foe recovered fully healed within moments,and that’s when they realized that only ice could effect these foes to be unworthy advesaries before weapons could make the kill
wholesome.Twice more ice confounded the demons,who soon met with sword strikes that left them dying,and only 3 remained.Quickly seeing that they must make a mark they cornered the she servant.

“you…you serve the weak fool who dares make a home upon our lands…you will pay for this with you’re life!”

A beam struck through one,as the sceptre glowed ina mithral force,and the result was a transformation that left the Quaziltih standing only 3 ft tall.The demoness,quickly kicked it 10 ft across the room,and quickly jumped past the other two,as Xeina cast a spell of molding whips that slashed and frought the foes with damage.Suddenly the room was alive in a  dark blue glow that coverd it’s entirety and in an instant all the demons were gone,corspes and the two still living,and the air was steeped in a poisen.

“quickly friends,gather –an Abysall poisen,I will make a field of protection”with that they soon found themselves entering the gate in the next room,sealed away from the demise of the air’s evils,and finally they were safe.

“there is work to be done,please,she will show you to you’re rooms,and I will make ice spells for our journey,I’m sorry this has never happened before”Kreffiotor spoke  in confusion about the attack,and dissapeared back through the portal.

“well,barers of bad luck…we are,perhaps you should see if there are any potions you might aquire Chealsoroy,this will soon be a time of battle we won’t soon forget”Alliyah suggested as they followed the servant to a hall that had several rooms.


----------



## Felikeries (Jun 17, 2004)

The following morning,as time flow had referred to,Chealsoroy attended a room for making elxiers and other strange artifices of the wizards own creations.The walls were splayne with maps of both stars and outlying lands,one of which looked to include Atheina,and several vat containers were being mixed as Kreffiotor added what looked to be dried bat wings to each,and motioned for the elf to take a whiff of the batter.

“you see in the Abyss Abyssal ingrediants are a key to making the right mixture,and I don’t doubt that this ice potion will be very usefull should we fight anymore Quaziliths that seem to be greatly weakened by the effect”the simplicity was apperant in the tone,and Chealsoroy finally bade the interest for being there.

“I have often used potions myself,as we did at Tehreceine,and ms Stormrider thinks we should have several for this next battle…perhaps ahealing elixer,or a ward effecting liquid….though you’re the one who knows about this”

“hmm yes of course,we shall each have an elixer(4d10 recovery 5 uses,cures poisen) and I believe I just have enough Fey dust left to break the spells of warding and glyphs that we may encounter good thinking”

At that time Chealsoroy had abaited the mire for which the host had been seen as,receiving 2 bottles that were poured into the metakl flasks,one of ice making,the other for wards,and with a resolution of greater trust they made their way to thye final portal,or entry portal to the compound,and found themselves in a new place,that lay way to yet another portal gate
in the distance,this one which did not have spheres,was to take them near the place of the second visioning.

“what talents do you have…..i fear we know not your name,one such as yourself must know some arcane tricks”Xeina inquired of the she demon as they neared the next gate,which was now clearly black,and had metal runners about the slabs.

“I am Shieiste,born of a Zeliotrope and a Fey,and left for dead,for niether parent could bring themselves to care for me as their own,good Kreffiotor found me just after the Troll Wars,and bade the Council that he should take me as an apprentice,and that my ways may follow the paths of ritcheosness….so it was done,and now I have learned the use of spells,and can invoke the talents of Elemental control more focused than
the simple sorceress.”she whipped her tail,and smiled,relived to make an
answer to the group,furthuring their mutual trust.

“this will lead us to the cliffs we have seen,and we may be taken by storm,or there may be no Zombie Legions about,however if we do fight we must be certain not to lose the way to return into the portal if they mar our control,and make such necessary”

“understood,we will fight,but is there a reason for this,what is the meaning behind what we seek to achieve good mage”Alliyah asked as they took their weapons,and stepped towards the juncture.

“the great army they seek to achieve is not fully gathered,if destroyed before then,our goal will be met”with that they felt the drop of air into a swirling mist that lasts for several seconds,then a skak of light,followed by a shimmer about their own bodies and they stood beside a river next to the creeping cliffs.

“I smell evil….i fear you not show yourself!”Kiazo spoke,stepping in front of the group and making towards what looked to be a dormant bonfire pit.

A scuttling sound from a group of boulders,was made,and Shieiste swiftly swooped her way towards it,and created a glow in her hands,as she followed the sound that changed from one area to another a beam was released and the boulder melted into liquid then formed into dust,and
there on the ground was a Mrytel,female-with golden wrist gaurds,and a nervous composure. It did’nt move,and soon Kreffiotor had cast a speak with animals spell and learned of the nature of their find.

`what is the nature of you’re relation with the Zombie Legion’
‘i…i.. was once the gaurdian to a mage….a mage of the Thendolar Council’
‘then you are not Abysall’
‘no…I was sent here by mistake as mky master was slain,before we left the Abyss,after scouting’
‘I am Kreffiotor and this is my group of warriors,we also work with reguard of the Thendolar council’
‘then please may I join you,I was nearly slain,but they left,one carrying a stave cast blood from the sky,but my armours are protective against Abysall formed spells’
‘what did this blood do’
‘it made the leader glow,and it’s body looked like the energy of 100 demons,as the ground melted into blur lava from the raindrops’
‘very strange,so you will join us,we must fight one of these legions,if you have any idea where they are,that should be very helpful…excuse me this is Shieista,Alliyah the Stormrider of Doom,Kiazo,Chealsoroy,and Xeina’

With the intoduction and nature of the task set into good will,they walked for several hours in the direction the Mrytel suggested,past stained cliff faces,datrk and blemished by spellwork,a series of broken portals as the black one used,and a row of human bodies rotted and cut oopen across their bodies as if to bleed the blood from them,attached to a chain held by
two posts with engravings written in Abysall and the look of being cast of silver.They stood before the corpses,and finally agreed to perform a fire burial,with Xiena’s blessings in spite of the chance the flames may attract enemies,but this went un disturbed,and just a few minutes later,they finally found a butress,black and ominous,that revealed steps leading into the ground.

“undoubtedly the compound for one of the Legions,perhaps those that are away,we shall find a way to destroy what we can”Kreffiotor suggested as they made onto the stairs ,but suddenly the hallbefore them flowed in a field,that relished black wisps,and a dancing strein of blue energy.

The Elf got to the problem,and after several applications,they suffered a reffuse of damage,but the field was destroyed,and the room before them fell to the sepctacle of what these Zombies were made of.

The walls had gemed eyes,10 a side,that were alive,a spell of magic jewel,it was uncertain,and four altars made of copper and bronze with words of power written upon them,lay at the corners with skulls of baby dragoons,one on each,-these had a black silk band wrapped about their eyes,and the center of the room,was opened to a blue lava pit,that gutgled louldly
and occasionaly let wisps of black into the air.

“Abysall poisen,we must cover that pit”the mage warned,holding the others back,as the she demon,cast a super pile of earthen material across the opening,that held for an uncertain tenure.She,stepped upon it,being certain of the effect,and the room soon layd way to their intent.

They took the skulls and smashed them open,and set fire to the silks,and Kiazo was able to smash enough about one of the eyes of power,and retrieve one,however when the orc picked it from the ground it burned like a devil in beligerence,and the others,gathered about,hoping they could resolve this,and take each gem,surely breaking any hold the room had.

“it is not fire…it is evil,the pain….”Kiazo then took a drink of elixer,and they understood the nature of the icon of which the Zombies surely had used for powers of Abysall arcana that could crush an enemy.

The Mrytel then stepped in before they could make a resolve,and picked it from the ground into her claw,and showed it to them,they looked in confidence,and Kiazo tried to remove another,as the Myrtel,dug a hole in the earthen cover over the pit,and dropped the gem into the lava,then covered the hole.They found that casting ice across the gems,made them
removable from the wall without destroying the wall in a vain effort,and soon they had destroyed all but 4 of them,which they set in a silk and ties to the Myrtel.This done,the group now searched for a secret door,and soon Xein had uncovered a switch from a fake wall stone,that opned a doorway across from the first.

“what strange work is this we’ve found,surely it takes a great mage to control
the weave with that we’ve seen”Alliyah asked as they began through the hall,Kreffiotor having cast ‘dancing lights’ by the stave’s invocation.

“we shall see,there’s no enemy like the wisdomous,demon or nay”Chealsoroy
presented what was a voiced concern for the same idea as Stormrider’s.

The answer of battel’s call awaited them,as soon as they enterd the next chamber,for gaurding another altar,in a 100 ft sqaure room,were 4 Hell Dogs,made into a form of zombie beast.The altar glowed in a fissure of energy,and died as soon as the creatures lept from the dias on which it stood,the nature of the power being gaurded for certain.

Ice flurries,and weaves of spells streamed like a rainbow of uncontined power from the party,as they used the potions,and spells to make weaker these foes.This was not necessarily true,but they made this their first strike,and Alliyah was able to slash deeply across the muzzle of one attacker,as Kiazo delimbed it just after.Fire lept from the maws of the foes,and scarred Shieiste and Xeina,while the others dofged away,taking into a fight of 3 on 1.As Kreffiotor sent a beam spell,at the un cornered beast,another
had lurched around behind him and tackled him to the ground rending a tetrrible gash.The Mrytel,jumped upon it,taking it away from it’s attack,and slashes one of it’s eyes before being thrown off,as Chealsoroy,turned and cast at this Hell dog,with ‘vorporeal straffs’ that exacted a tripley powerfull array of slashes,and as the Myrtel slashed a final attack it died.Only two remained,but again the attack of a fire stream fell across each of them this time,and Xiena cast ‘Xexia Recovery’ using the remaining liquid of an ice potion,flowing a needed surge of health into the group,and allowing the next several rounds to end with victory,as they watched the corpses
swarm into pourous scaled skin that bled the mirky blood onto the floor,as if the death had undone a spell of some nature that had made them into the zombie empowered gaurds,leaving yet another clue about the spells of raining blood that were used by the legions of zombies.


----------



## Felikeries (Jun 21, 2004)

ASOD   Action at the Abyss



As the group linguired in their victory the corspes,led to questions about what
scorcery was being cast,and how they could find answers to this;certainly
the spells of control and empowerment that were derrived from the items
and aracana about had some clue as to this,and the blood being tranfused inton the beasts,which now bled unremittadly were linked to this.Kreffiotor gathered a sample to take back to the compound,and the others looked at the altar which the Hell dogs gaurded that now lay dormant,though it had been a blaze of glory when they had enetered.

“there are tricks of the demons ctreations,playing at all this,how it works I
don’t know,but,with this power they have a hand over ours,if we are to defend and attack with all our might,we must know”Alliyah stated,while Xenia looked at several etchingg in Untzuhfeient.

“those who fall into the shadows shall recover the aura of deities,those who
send blood shall retain death in it’s entirety”

“hmmm…yes that is quite a find…I believe that the ‘shadow land’ is
just beyond the east mountain range,perhaps these are the shadows spoken of”Kreffiotor explained.

After looking about they found that there was nothing else to be done and returned to the surface.Finally reaching the portal they stepped through,however this time the mists were different,and when they arrived they found themselves at a diffierent place alltogether than it’s origin previously.Scattered across the ground were burns,like a shower of acid rain,and quickly they beheld the sight of Yeilikagen Castle,and the
appearance of a legion as seen before making towards it.

“we are at Yeilikagen,and those are our foes,what bid thee?”Xiena asked

“we shall go now,and fight them if you agree”Kreffiotor offered.

And so they did…..they marched quickly for several hours and finally found themselves at a cave entrance that may have a passage leading into and onto the cliff the castle stood.Once again ‘dancing lights’ was cast,and Shieiste led the way having a better range of vision than the others.The dark and dank atmosphere was tell tale of the harbinging troubles that awaited.The pungent scratch of demon and zombie flavour broke through the blackness,and the ground was heavily tampered by passage of Zintrins and others.As theytreached a stair well the forms of quarry layde
bricks,rough and unkemptly set,created the passage and stairs now before them,and the chances of traps and other such problems was now more greatly considered.


As they reached the first open chamber after several hundered feet,of grueling Climbing,a clanking sound eminated and just after they found that a group of 10 Dire Bats were flying at them.The cage swung open on the ceiling just 15 ft beyond them,and the realization that a trap opened may be a warning sent to the keepers was taken in dissain as they cast several spells including  Magic arrow,Whips of Magic,Festering Sphere,and Stale Air.Alliyah and Kiazo made quick work of  4 of the creatures,while the Mrytel and Shieiste claw swiped 2 to instant death in a few actions.

“the first trap,and perhaps a guard now awaits us…this is most unfortunate.”
Kreffiotor said,as they followed the hall beyond,and reached more stairs.

As they made to the second flight,suddenly,a gate closed in the front and back of them trapping them instantly,however Shieiste was able to ivoke a melting spell,and they hurried to the next room.There they found a 2 Gargoyles standing at the side of a greater gate,with 4 metal glphs inscribed with magic cymbols.

“these gaurdians will be alive…I know their way,we fight”the Orc proclaimed
setting the battle axe for a swipe and did so just as the foe animated.

Useless sword strikes did little to these armoured enemies,but Kreffiotor used
A beam to make one stand now at only 1 ½ ft which kiazo stomped on killing’
it instantly.A beam blast forth from the othetr striking Chealsoroy,then Kreffiotor  as finally the Elfs casting of ‘Dithers of Arcana’ finished the combat.They each took a sip from their elixers,recovering ½ the damge done by each encounter,and Shieista treid unavailingly to melt the gate before them.

“it seems there are wards I can not break upon this”she answered.

“I’ll get that,certainly this potion will undo the wards”and within a few
tries the gate was a mundane metal that now fell to the she-demon’s work.

They found the finall tunnel way to the open air,and fell into a certainty for
attack,but there was none.The air was silent,and the ground showed that the
Legion had traveled around the castles front bridge,certainly only a short time
before they arrived.Following the trail the were led to a strange swirl,that looked to be one step more powerfull than the portals yet taken,and this offered a problem.

“the castle must be under the control of a mage…we shall be playing on
hope if we step through but I see no other way”the Abysall houseguest offered.

“perhaps we should toss a stone through first,or…”Xiena spoke,but before
she could finish her statement,the Myrtel stepped into it,and a few momkents later the swirl was dissapeted,but a strange goo was sluffed across the beast friends claws.

“it seems we’re in luck”Chealsoroy stated,walking firstly into the hall.

Torches were lit,and 4 locked wooden doors were on one side,as after aways they fell within range of the sounds of a gathered Legion.

“ec nactrenu the   befuim me uchtu yeag threeinu”the words being encanted
were starnge,but easily an Abysall form of dialect.

“we must go quickly,now is our time to attack”Kreffiotor spoke,not looking to
the others and stepped forward taking the lead,and into the 200 ft chamber with 10 Zombies 10 zintrins,and one leader.

“Golden Glamour of Striking!”Chelasoroy,spoke,before the beam unleashed by the council mage struck but had no effect on the lead zombie.

They clashed into a flurry of combat,and fortunately the Zintrins were not being used,and a fracas of attacks of opportunity didn’t bely the zombies attacks.Two great wisping ice funnels scattered about the room,plowing over 5 zombies 2 of which quickly were killed by Alliytah and Kiazo,and the Elf soon had to defend himself with sword,as 3 assualted him.The council mage,she-demon and Xeina focused there effort at the lead golden armoured Zombie,that finally cast a spell that showered blood upon the entire room,this had an effect on the Legion, and now the adventurers could only make magical attacks,as their swords seemed to be slipping off the hides of their foes like they were encased in grease and made of metal.The Myrtel though having no speaking favour,was not entirely unintelligent
and took one of the gems,and slamed into the lead Zombie pressing it into its’s flesh, a flash of light occurred,and suddenly the blood liquid from the spell was there no more and seeing this Chealsoroy,Alliyah and Kiazo each rend terrible cutting wounds onto their unsuspecting advesaries.A swirl like the energy at the castle entrance they had run into appeared in front of the leader,and as it spoke three words,it flew forward and blast Xeina and Kreffiotor to the wall,and held them motionless.

“fools….what god will save you upon our evil lands…I am the master of
this castle…..and you’re material bodies and souls will rot in hell for all eternity!” the leader,suddenly integrated a twisted golden metal blade,and charged to send a deathly pucturing wound into Kreffiotor.

Chealsoroy,made the ice flow in great vastness about and onto the zombie master before reaching her,and in that moment,Shieiste and the Mytrel made a grappling hold on it,while the Elf slashes across its neck.The wound only made a small scratch,bute the leaders eyes glowed in anger,and it broke free flying into the air now floating with a controled grace,and creating another swiorl aimed at the three. The other zombies attack from behind,and gouged wounds into the party,as one made to Kreffiotor and sent a sword plunged into the stomache of the trapped Mage.Chealsoroy staggered to the held victims,and used the last of the potion hoping the spellwork was similar enough to a form of warding or trap binding weave,and found that it was.As Kreffiotor fell to the floor,Xiena cast ‘Mass Mortem’ sending a flow of recovery to the party,except Shieste,who stumbled to the doorway seeking ewnough time to drink the elixer,and was able to do so,before,the leader suddenly cast a ray at her,then Kreffiotor in one fell swoop.Only 3 zombies remained,as the Mytrtel,Alliyah,Cheaslory and Kiazo slew another 4,except for the leader,who now once again thwarted the powers of the mage,and gashed a terrible wound upon him,several times,causing the golden sword to glow,perhaps a sign that a kill and surge of victory was soon to be in it’s grasp.But as a ‘Whips of Magic’ spell sliced,in blue straffing volatile energy cast by the Elf,Kreffiotor,pushed forward the stave,and called upon a last effort defense against the foe,thwarting it’s sword strike enough that the whips did their damage,and the corspe of herald to the powers icon that lay on the ground was the Legion zombie’s.Shieiste held the last living zombie in a choke hold,and carried it over to have a word with the group.

“speak!”she shouted.

“I shall never speak to you!”

“we have little reason to make you believe we won’t kill you,however if you speak the truth and speak answers we shall let you leave”Kiazo now said,grumphing into it’s face.

“there are no answers only death….our leader will be avenged,the Abyss will rule all realms!”

“ha ha ha…I think there are few answers as stupid as those just spoken,in the face of death….”Chealsoroy took sword,and layde it across the neck of the prisoner,the others only looked wordless,and with that the last foe was slayne.


----------



## Felikeries (Jun 21, 2004)

ASOD   Action at the Abyss



As the group linguired in their victory the corspes,led to questions about what
scorcery was being cast,and how they could find answers to this;certainly
the spells of control and empowerment that were derrived from the items
and aracana about had some clue as to this,and the blood being tranfused inton the beasts,which now bled unremittadly were linked to this.Kreffiotor gathered a sample to take back to the compound,and the others looked at the altar which the Hell dogs gaurded that now lay dormant,though it had been a blaze of glory when they had enetered.

“there are tricks of the demons ctreations,playing at all this,how it works I
don’t know,but,with this power they have a hand over ours,if we are to defend and attack with all our might,we must know”Alliyah stated,while Xenia looked at several etchingg in Untzuhfeient.

“those who fall into the shadows shall recover the aura of deities,those who
send blood shall retain death in it’s entirety”

“hmmm…yes that is quite a find…I believe that the ‘shadow land’ is
just beyond the east mountain range,perhaps these are the shadows spoken of”Kreffiotor explained.

After looking about they found that there was nothing else to be done and returned to the surface.Finally reaching the portal they stepped through,however this time the mists were different,and when they arrived they found themselves at a diffierent place alltogether than it’s origin previously.Scattered across the ground were burns,like a shower of acid rain,and quickly they beheld the sight of Yeilikagen Castle,and the
appearance of a legion as seen before making towards it.

“we are at Yeilikagen,and those are our foes,what bid thee?”Xiena asked

“we shall go now,and fight them if you agree”Kreffiotor offered.

And so they did…..they marched quickly for several hours and finally found themselves at a cave entrance that may have a passage leading into and onto the cliff the castle stood.Once again ‘dancing lights’ was cast,and Shieiste led the way having a better range of vision than the others.The dark and dank atmosphere was tell tale of the harbinging troubles that awaited.The pungent scratch of demon and zombie flavour broke through the blackness,and the ground was heavily tampered by passage of Zintrins and others.As theytreached a stair well the forms of quarry layde
bricks,rough and unkemptly set,created the passage and stairs now before them,and the chances of traps and other such problems was now more greatly considered.


As they reached the first open chamber after several hundered feet,of grueling Climbing,a clanking sound eminated and just after they found that a group of 10 Dire Bats were flying at them.The cage swung open on the ceiling just 15 ft beyond them,and the realization that a trap opened may be a warning sent to the keepers was taken in dissain as they cast several spells including  Magic arrow,Whips of Magic,Festering Sphere,and Stale Air.Alliyah and Kiazo made quick work of  4 of the creatures,while the Mrytel and Shieiste claw swiped 2 to instant death in a few actions.

“the first trap,and perhaps a guard now awaits us…this is most unfortunate.”
Kreffiotor said,as they followed the hall beyond,and reached more stairs.

As they made to the second flight,suddenly,a gate closed in the front and back of them trapping them instantly,however Shieiste was able to ivoke a melting spell,and they hurried to the next room.There they found a 2 Gargoyles standing at the side of a greater gate,with 4 metal glphs inscribed with magic cymbols.

“these gaurdians will be alive…I know their way,we fight”the Orc proclaimed
setting the battle axe for a swipe and did so just as the foe animated.

Useless sword strikes did little to these armoured enemies,but Kreffiotor used
A beam to make one stand now at only 1 ½ ft which kiazo stomped on killing’
it instantly.A beam blast forth from the othetr striking Chealsoroy,then Kreffiotor  as finally the Elfs casting of ‘Dithers of Arcana’ finished the combat.They each took a sip from their elixers,recovering ½ the damge done by each encounter,and Shieista treid unavailingly to melt the gate before them.

“it seems there are wards I can not break upon this”she answered.

“I’ll get that,certainly this potion will undo the wards”and within a few
tries the gate was a mundane metal that now fell to the she-demon’s work.

They found the finall tunnel way to the open air,and fell into a certainty for
attack,but there was none.The air was silent,and the ground showed that the
Legion had traveled around the castles front bridge,certainly only a short time
before they arrived.Following the trail the were led to a strange swirl,that looked to be one step more powerfull than the portals yet taken,and this offered a problem.

“the castle must be under the control of a mage…we shall be playing on
hope if we step through but I see no other way”the Abysall houseguest offered.

“perhaps we should toss a stone through first,or…”Xiena spoke,but before
she could finish her statement,the Myrtel stepped into it,and a few momkents later the swirl was dissapeted,but a strange goo was sluffed across the beast friends claws.

“it seems we’re in luck”Chealsoroy stated,walking firstly into the hall.

Torches were lit,and 4 locked wooden doors were on one side,as after aways they fell within range of the sounds of a gathered Legion.

“ec nactrenu the   befuim me uchtu yeag threeinu”the words being encanted
were starnge,but easily an Abysall form of dialect.

“we must go quickly,now is our time to attack”Kreffiotor spoke,not looking to
the others and stepped forward taking the lead,and into the 200 ft chamber with 10 Zombies 10 zintrins,and one leader.

“Golden Glamour of Striking!”Chelasoroy,spoke,before the beam unleashed by the council mage struck but had no effect on the lead zombie.

They clashed into a flurry of combat,and fortunately the Zintrins were not being used,and a fracas of attacks of opportunity didn’t bely the zombies attacks.Two great wisping ice funnels scattered about the room,plowing over 5 zombies 2 of which quickly were killed by Alliytah and Kiazo,and the Elf soon had to defend himself with sword,as 3 assualted him.The council mage,she-demon and Xeina focused there effort at the lead golden armoured Zombie,that finally cast a spell that showered blood upon the entire room,this had an effect on the Legion, and now the adventurers could only make magical attacks,as their swords seemed to be slipping off the hides of their foes like they were encased in grease and made of metal.The Myrtel though having no speaking favour,was not entirely unintelligent
and took one of the gems,and slamed into the lead Zombie pressing it into its’s flesh, a flash of light occurred,and suddenly the blood liquid from the spell was there no more and seeing this Chealsoroy,Alliyah and Kiazo each rend terrible cutting wounds onto their unsuspecting advesaries.A swirl like the energy at the castle entrance they had run into appeared in front of the leader,and as it spoke three words,it flew forward and blast Xeina and Kreffiotor to the wall,and held them motionless.

“fools….what god will save you upon our evil lands…I am the master of
this castle…..and you’re material bodies and souls will rot in hell for all eternity!” the leader,suddenly integrated a twisted golden metal blade,and charged to send a deathly pucturing wound into Kreffiotor.

Chealsoroy,made the ice flow in great vastness about and onto the zombie master before reaching her,and in that moment,Shieiste and the Mytrel made a grappling hold on it,while the Elf slashes across its neck.The wound only made a small scratch,bute the leaders eyes glowed in anger,and it broke free flying into the air now floating with a controled grace,and creating another swiorl aimed at the three. The other zombies attack from behind,and gouged wounds into the party,as one made to Kreffiotor and sent a sword plunged into the stomache of the trapped Mage.Chealsoroy staggered to the held victims,and used the last of the potion hoping the spellwork was similar enough to a form of warding or trap binding weave,and found that it was.As Kreffiotor fell to the floor,Xiena cast ‘Mass Mortem’ sending a flow of recovery to the party,except Shieste,who stumbled to the doorway seeking ewnough time to drink the elixer,and was able to do so,before,the leader suddenly cast a ray at her,then Kreffiotor in one fell swoop.Only 3 zombies remained,as the Mytrtel,Alliyah,Cheaslory and Kiazo slew another 4,except for the leader,who now once again thwarted the powers of the mage,and gashed a terrible wound upon him,several times,causing the golden sword to glow,perhaps a sign that a kill and surge of victory was soon to be in it’s grasp.But as a ‘Whips of Magic’ spell sliced,in blue straffing volatile energy cast by the Elf,Kreffiotor,pushed forward the stave,and called upon a last effort defense against the foe,thwarting it’s sword strike enough that the whips did their damage,and the corspe of herald to the powers icon that lay on the ground was the Legion zombie’s.Shieiste held the last living zombie in a choke hold,and carried it over to have a word with the group.

“speak!”she shouted.

“I shall never speak to you!”

“we have little reason to make you believe we won’t kill you,however if you speak the truth and speak answers we shall let you leave”Kiazo now said,grumphing into it’s face.

“there are no answers only death….our leader will be avenged,the Abyss will rule all realms!”

“ha ha ha…I think there are few answers as stupid as those just spoken,in the face of death….”Chealsoroy took sword,and layde it across the neck of the prisoner,the others only looked wordless,and with that the last foe was slayne.


----------



## Felikeries (Jun 30, 2004)

the 'revocater' item,was interpreted as being able to 'not' do
it's location portal trick neccesarily if the party using it was
involved with a mission concerning generaly the 'legion vision' and
and whence their minds were clear of this task,then as we see they 
found that the revocater took them to the legion


----------



## Felikeries (Jun 30, 2004)

oh...and to all the great fans of this story hour

is there a way to split the material from this into more than 1 page

great appreciate it

.....don't forget to bring torches and knives,the ruler of the universe
is able to steal my wife,bludgeon my dog,put me in jail,plunder my
lands,make ill my people,turn gold to sewer rasputin,and live in the
miracle of eleven ears in an explanation that has yet to be run through the
RPG community....


----------



## Felikeries (Aug 18, 2004)

I know there's so much fan interest so 'yeah!' there's finally
a new story exerpt for everybody's joy

The afterthoughts to the battle curdled though their conciousness's like the forge of hope and misunderstanding  in a tide of frailty,sin and diffrerence:clearly they had spilled the blood of the foe and cuased a a place once held by the evil Abyss's legions to be freed,but the real problems of what powers were hels,who was the true leader,and what  was to be done next fell into place.

"i fear there are more foes,and even ultimately a greater foe than any of these which we have slain" Kreffiotor spoke,as one last recovery spell cast by Xiena fell upon the more damaged.

"there is time to take this victory in taste,and look about,so i believe we should see if the castle has any answers for that which we very well may find as the fate to our questions about ensuring victory" Chealsoroy the Elf,mad word and proclamation to this
rile about the here and now.

The group agreed and made sure their chances to quell an attack,or be set to makle another combat session with multy- thronged enemy klegions,a viable answer-swords,potions,and spells to use of what remained made certain.The hallway from thge room led to a stariwell,that had
strange blackened ground set of tiles just from it's begiuning to the second story-signs of magic they knew,however what may be the subterrains answers if this was a magic door,peeked a few notions of interest,and they pondered the image of chracoaled expenditure there before them.

"hail,hail oh gods and saints ,for exiting the world of unrighteosness we name the place safe and those who need to find the answers of greater paths chosen ,once agian we beseech the answer and a path from this ground of questions,an 'ultimate' blessing!"

Kreffiotor exposed a power of prayer that none had yet seen from this mage,and the image of their friend in a wholly blanket pleading for the welfare of their soon to be mission for the good of all upon the material plane,layed a futile like flurry of nearly invisible ethereal prayer energues that flew in rancor and charm from the wholly words and inquistion and made their way from the body through the castle -beyond the evils of the 'dark' plane-abounding through the material realm,and finally making to those that may send answers.

"such prayer in a place as the Abyss,mage you certainly have the talents of
a Cleric to call upon such"Xiena proffered.

"it's true,i have been chosen for the fine work in skills of wizardy as well
as my knowledge and work with Clerical powers,those that i came to fully understand as i made a quest fullfilled that brought back several divine objects very important to the Church of Algonor,and the Saint Tevris,whom beseeched me in this mission and blessed there-after"the Abyssal gaurdian for the nuances of missionry answered.

"so good friend,may you open you're mind to heal -or just pray for answers?"Kiazo made jist and interest of this new found identity as well.

"yes...yes...soon we will know if there is aa place of import in thge sub-terrians however as for powers of recovery i am very limited,as those which by the laws of transecendence and ethreal deign mayt only be the virtue of a wizards."

They stood in patience and wordless for awhile,Alliyah even crouching and scrapping away some of the scarred area,and seein if she could make any goof for writ or not of it,as they each wondered if their silence in a way was a form of interest and prayer for this aquister of faiths to be beseeched and name a gift of actions course for them.

"there-the word arrives....a shallow room just beyond the ground,now way to arrive there other than a portal or some trick of inherint magi-craft hidden within the highest level of this castle"The mage finally spoke as the channel of divine energies once again returned,and the words traced through to the grouo in a strange tone of caliper.

"We go- to the last story of this wretchid place!"Alliyah shoutred breaking the auspiciuous airs,and so they made way,with no troubles from the first to the third,a quick jamming of hope and bodily speed untill the final stairwell.

Shieiste was walking first as they looked upon the extra wide stairs,apperantly for th purpose of allowing perhaos dragons and such that laned on the roof to special rooms,taking in the new sight,when suddenly she Chealsoroy and Kaizo fell into a pit trap that awaited.As they reached the  10 ft bottom of the 6 ft square chaind and clasps of iron magically ensnared them.

"uh we seem tyo hav fallen into a trapping spell -we're uh bound to clasps ...help?!"Chealsoroy elfishly jisted as the other two looked and nearly broke a smile for it was not spikes wich awaited.

Alliyah had the idea to break them with sword but,Kreffiotor thouhgt there was a need for a greater spell to free the trapees,and after a bit of thought they finally cast a spell upon Kiazo's axe and leaping doen,and attacking at the same time,hoping the trap wasn't still alive,one chain was broken.The trap was not alive fortunately,and soon each was freed and the party returned and made their way to the fourth floor.


----------



## Felikeries (Aug 20, 2004)

As was stated before the 'elemest recovator' was set to transport
a party to the place that a 'legion' was that went through the portal
used or any within an aera,though some arguement went to the fact that
when they were finding the final chamber it didn't cause that to happen,
of course thge players who still didn't really know didn't know why but
finally a series of modifier rolls about this anjd the even took place
the party winning it and being aloud to go to the secret chamber.


The eerie calm about the first grande chamber that presented the area from
the stairs left a similar notion as to their success or lack of finding the estranged elements of magi-souls that may actually still be about the great castle.They each had a sense of their need to make certain this place was safe,but the history of Demon takeover,the unexpected trip there through a portal,and the legion of zombies that had control was a scintally clad veil of asuredness,and the investigation of what portal trick or some other special arcana that was neccesary to find the room under the first floor went carefully.The myrtel finally ran back through a hall,and signaled to
Alliyah that she had found an interest,who then called for the others and with swords taken- no doubt,and open eyes they entered a peculiar chamber.

"there are signs of evil in this place,if it were not for being within that which has made my home for the seasons of late,i say now friends,do not touch anything"Kreffiotor warned as they looked.

The room was a 50 ft sqaure area,with black circles upon the floor,each smeared with a bloos stain, as if a killing and purpose of evil magic had occured on each,the walls held enclaves that were trimmed with gold,and each bore an upside down cross upon the wall,4 to each side,and 1 held
an object within it.They approached this and looked upon  a goblet with fire etchings in a strange paint upon a sliver countenance.The aura was appearant to all there,a mithral fire was dancing from this brim,but was not entirely within the material world.Kiazo stepped forward and
looked down into it,and jumped back-the shocking image an emmotional freak,even for an Orc!

"there are eyes,of evil within the blood that is held,this is evil -this evil!My mage can explain this!"

"hmmm...yes i see..dear god,there are trapped souls binded within that form and reform in pain as the wizards made usew of their energies for some purpose....i dare say that that may even be the element to open a portal magic such as that which we seek."the mage responded,seeing thwe image and frightened unto the vision as well.

"i'm not afraid,tis just a weak bind of the legions power holder,that stays a force of powers we can break,nay unto this icon-what shall we do" the Elf spoke in altrueism,stating a hope for actions against the fears.

"to drink from it-is that not the answer friends"Shieiste finally stated.

"No!....we must find the portal the saints offered as the answer then we shall make a use of this twisted arcana"Kreffiotor made voice,and stepped before the others before the approached to touch or look upon it.

"very well,what is the path to the trick power that shall send us to this forbidden chamber-i will look,as will we all-shall we"Xiena voiced,leaving the room and making merit of the hope for better answers.

And so after an hour of searching,and looking upon the features of this finall floor of the castle,they ghathered in the goblet room once again,and shared their findings, with an epiphany of the worths of this quest -making words upon arguement to eachother untill they agreed that the one place to be further checked was the room at the cliff side with a tremendous window of stained glass with a black dragon upon it's images of multi colored glass-a place of contained powers or some use for the writ of greater forces of magitynes powers to be sure.

"yes...the image is a reciever of powers...it's use is for travel-i can feal the
shadows of legions that have used it for this.....and the goblet used for a
reason with it,that must be the way to the chamber"Kreffiotor spoke,making a
promising answer for all their work finally at this stirgin of wayfared pondering.

"dear mage,you speak of answers,and we have no others,so let be done what must be to find the path so spoken to you by the saints-or with-held are the fates that await"the stormrider of doom,willowed the convicive fears with in all and stated the name of world of thought over fate of reasonless;setting the others to make truth for what was a hapless chance for the trick needed,a motion set into worth -as they took the goblet-assured and with ineterst and made back to the stained glass
window in question.

"there are no divinities which tell the use of tortured souls as-those which lay
within this goblet-as that whicth we must use,my friend ..Cleric,have you any
blessing before we drink from the blood?"Kreffiotor asked of remittance
as they knew they were taking a risk.

"and so i shall make thus a word for the divine....skies of light the
divine,we travel the Abyss in thy's name in plight-answer now what shall
be done for the good of world we walk,and love let heaven and earth
do for this ceremony as undone shall be the demons and tortured 
who the powers are beseeched of" Xiena had closed her eyes,and set
her hands one to the other...praying to the beyond,maybe even more so
than the revielle and return that  the mage had made...the words broke the
sin of the stale airs,as surely each there within the party felt their innocence making
way to the offer so eloquently made by the she-assimer.

A light clapped into the room,nearly blinding,and an off blue hue-a quick answer,they
heard the prayer,and with not further question,Kreffiotor drank from the goblet and
focused upon the black dragon image.....the room thundered not in any material way,but
showing it's contempt-or refusal of the offering,soon the earthquake followed into
the material plane,and the quarry bricks began to unnaturealy chip,some falling loose,from the
very walls only to reveal a dark dirt.

"Oh no! what's happened....there's futile evils being unleashed!"Kreffiotor stated as he was unable to hold the goblet any more,and it fell from the trembling hands,and upon the floor not spilling one drop.

"this is the way to open a gate...there is but one answer-i can see it!" Chealsoroy shouted over the rumbling rancor,and took sword and stabbed into the window.

Suddenly there was whiteness....all were taken to some new place,in three seconds the  blight of unknowing and the strange wash fell away and there they found themselves in another castle chamber-dark,lit by 1 torch,perhaps even the place they were looking for at the onset of this terribly whimsical attempt to make the gate named do just that.


----------



## Felikeries (Aug 31, 2004)

Wikith
Ac 14    +4 c,d,f
#1d6
hp 450
exp 360
int 19
dex 19
cons 24
attack\cevies word,punch
damage\1d20+6,2d8
spells\magic arrow(8d6+10)4,festering sphere(6th lvl)2,terrible touch(4)
special\occasionaly have magic items
The strange multi limbed body of this spell empowered foe make it a
forboding sight,and the use of a cevies sword can render a good deal of
damage(DM may opt special style).They are usually assoiciated with
an unsavory sect or order and are sent as a warning to stay away,or
as protectors of a compound.
treasure\1d6 healing elixers,1d10 precious gems,1d6 same type magic items


"wisely done Elf friend,it is dark,i shall cast dancing lights"with that the mage shed the fortune of the image of the room before them.

It was a plain area but for the one torch whitch was situated above a metal plate,perhaps a door,but strange in it's image-easily more of a cell door if the notion was continued.Upon the floor were the remains of several innards of beasts,half eaten,left for maybe several days,and the party made way to the item of interest,sidestepping the wastes.

"i feal a creature lay beyond this,it may have been fed in this chamkber by the Legion"Xiena offered first.

"Then let us slay the evil that will be unleashed"the Orc voiced in arguent tones,and weilded the axe in doing so.

"i will melt the door away,and we will fight"Shieiste spoke,and let a glammour of firey ether fall upon the metal,soon leaving only minor scraps,and the melted perimiter.

The adventurer's soon heard the scratching loud force of an approaching beast,as if the tunnelway from the room was layne quite a distance,and with sword and spell they stepped back a few paces,and were set to attack the unknowing might.A tremendous growl belched forth,and seconds later the Wikith,ridden in an undead aura hurdeled into the area,and tackled Alliyah,swiping a punch into her,and skirting away with enough time to cast magic arrow at Chealsoroy.

"a Wikith gaudian,perhaps only a warning,for what may attack!" Kreffiotor warned as fronting the empowered staff towards it,and naming an invocation,that sent a beam of damaging energy that struck true onto the strange multi limbed foe.

The enemy rolled away,after the beam strike,using 4 of it's arms,and 1 of it's 4 legs to quickly make an attack of oppotunity on Xeina with the Cevies sword it weilded,slicing her back before she could turn,and breaking her concentration for the spell she was set to cast.

"Dither's of Arcana" the Elf called,as making the second needed melle concentration for the spell begun and 4 metithurgies of extra damage slammed the foe.

Finally Kiazo made a true,and vicious critical wound,and the Wikith though repelled,from it's earlier sense of prowess cast magis arrow this time striking the Orc,who was razed in a series of harming energies.Alliyah moved in,taking two quick steps,and made her sword swipe in totall ernest,laying yet another,wound on the creature.Before another attack by either side took place,the Wikith had created a goblet and drunken from it,causing the arms and muscles upon it to turn to great works of strength.In desperation,the party lounged,and attacked,but it stayed the first few strikes,appearantly able to use the magic for defense as well,then it punched into Xeina,and Shieiste with a burst of +20 harm,taking the battle in easy stride it now appeared.However the Myrtel,jumped upon it grappling it,with precise ease,and as it was sett off course,the party this time was able to use 1 spell and several weapon striked to kill it.

"this goblet is filled,a power we may wish to use,Kiazo perhpas you may be best to claim this advantage"Alliyah stated,crouching next to the corpse,which now lost it'sundead glow,and started to transform to a dilapidated rot and dust.

"i will,let us find what this gaurd was keeping safe,for us to take care of"the Orc grabbed the magic item, wondering if it might spill,and led the way ducking into the hall.

"we shall soon find the real vail of evils disconntent the divinties have sent us after i fear"Kreffiotor said,following behind the first three,as the Myrtel,after smelling the corpse,for reasons of discontent of it's udead undoing after she helped slay it,rushed forward to be first into the new chamber with Kiazo.

A cold unearthly gloaming breeze mired it's birth upon them,as the great cavern oponed before them with the swatch of lights set forth by Kreffiotor.The blackend area spoke of battle,and torture,and the signs of this were there as they saw the first objects laying upon the ground.Embedded in croppings of stone in the earthen ground,strange engraved shackles,were complimented with smears of blood,and spell straffings,that left rainbow mirages,and mixtures that blended the life fluid and the spells ether-while looking on they beheld
the series of prints in the dirt that looked to be reptilian,most likely a dragons!Sevreal silver coins lay scattered about as they stepped further in,and their minds felt a concentrative twist as the area felt iether charmed or lessened by field of anti-magic,bringing concern to their well being should a great Wyrme await.

"signs of evil,and loot,we fight the very image that sent us here i fear"Chealsoroy voiced,wishing that more of the icey powerfull potions they had used were still plenty.

"Maybe....i think we shall find that thetre is only a apell set upon this place,the beast has gone,it has seen the falling of the castle,and returned to the Legion which remains...this way"Kreffiotor relayed,showing them towards a wall,that had a great disc implanted into it.The rim was 1 ft in width and spanned a 20 ft diameter,and within it,a stained glass feature,not alive but very much tell tale of a portal.

"what now,we must be sure that this creature,is not used by the Legions,we must open this portal" Alliyah stated,as Kreffiotor ran his hands across the glass,with a frown,thinking.

"yes...there must be a way through or the mission named for us will have been for nought,perhaps another blessing of blood,or other from the castle"

"or this..."the Orc stepped forward and drank from the goblet,making a physical difference to the body and making him feal at one with the alternate settings of the area.With no words from the others,he rend the axe into the window and smashed it open,breaking an etheral swirl from the blank wall behind it where there was none.

"ha haaa...very good,the gaurdian left us the gift of the key"Kreffiotor said,as Alliyah had begun to walk into the magi-door,and the others followed.


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 7, 2004)

Fortunes door prevailed for naught and fears,as winds and sliffs of elemest beseechment 
curtailed the swirling image before the group,now at a twist of grande magitynal caverns,more appropraitely so sught as the dubbed theretofore a dragon's lair.The Myrtel crept forward her wordless entailed flaunt of simple approach was mimmiced by each;there in lay the farthest reaches of the summons to strength,gill,ardor,might-power versus legend,Stormrider standing with simple steel and a band of questors,as the falling spellwork before them spoke of their foe;the very own answer to a great source of the tidings in Abysall conquering,and even more astoundingly an end to one of these sides life strain.The darkness lashed like unkown blunt demonic forces trying to snuff the lights brought forth by 'foe',the ages of a beast set to cast horrifying ethers and flames beyond acid and ice-were trying the prey's destiny on their own charisma,flirting with whitch was more pecious the suttle end,the falling victim,or the battle.

Suddenly each party companion fell to the floor pleading speed,and perhaps a new staff magi shield from their mAtron Abysall host,blue searing heat striking an end to all in it's path,debree's,coins,broken bones,of Delvens,and maybe other Wyrmes,scaffed into the void,as the first attack was far too great if this band was to be victorious.

"we must find our talent for the unthinkable,and think unto this spoon orc scaled lizard,the end of an era"The elf,blurted in cheer for this fight,and the other's expected for Alliyah to respond as well,as they understood their means and scattered.

"Beyond the Heavens are those fallen,lay with them foe,for the warriors who shall cast the trail of your journey through death do beseech thee,and send the end to this unritcheous reign of Legion and Evil!!!" the Stormrider,had mocked the intelligence of the dragon,and mustered the hope that they needed to take the next attack.


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 13, 2004)

Alliyah was gut to her bosom with what she knew was to be a terribly claiming session;should they strike together,one at the tail one at the chest the mighty Orc will have to reform all strength and make a disciplined charge.

"now,plunge you're weapons,summon a spell!"she burled while in motion,and as if a jesture for instant truth Chealsoroy had cast golden glamour of striking.

The wave effected the beast in it's defenses,and as they discovered the hide was a mighty effort to wage steal against,a wound was formed and they had dodged away,talon swipes chasing them.The room burst alive,this time from the fiends powers of the weave,and gliterring poisen lights shimmered and fell across all.Xeina held forth her talis and made the rune fight the display of deftness,taking the serums evils from their constitutions,and allowing them the fortune of a sense of new bodied prowess.

Finally able to look upon it they saw that it was standing 25 ft tall,and 50 from nap to tail,but this was not what frightened them,for there are greater scale of Wyrmes abound;the colour of blackend immaterial bane and scale,scoured it's image forming a thundering green form,that had dancing blights of some icey magic triumphing the power.This was an unwholly aura,free in elemntal from with the breathe of a scorcerous power yet alive withuin the domain of ice across it's body.

"pitifull humans,why doth so tiny a creature dare stomp into my lair,and plead for mercyless fighting....the rulers of the Abyss are my servants and i am the master,speak truthfully now,or be set to the Earth in a display of mutilated corpse!"

"we are free to live in our world,and thye Abyss is you'rs we know that soon shall be undone if these Zombie's upon Zintrins in the throws of their planning are allowed to live...you are to blame are you not?"Kreffiotor spoke,holding the flow of a spell from going alive as the staff was fronted before him.

"we are not the doers of slavery,we are not the pillagers of kingdoms,we are the free as well,and soon a great vastness of the material dimension shall be a place for us to do our biddings as so-and thus i proclaim the right to have this fairness unleashed if so it is you may disagree!"the beast guffowed a bit,and spoke in a more wisdomous tone,looking hither and to most of the party,and nearly winking at the Myrtel who swindled past a mighty claw that was readjusting for complacency or a stike it was uncertain.

"and when these lands you need are the fields of undead and demons home,who shall speak for them,and what shall we have in return for this,what trades are to be made,surely you're lying and wish to simply conquer!"the Stormrider stayed fast with sword and took a step to the side,as if she might tumble from a ray and stab the foe.

"we shall be known as the portal for council of all relams,and shall keep the other warribng factions who are not so kind kept within their domain,a freind told and true!"it now stooped in and got it's maw closer to Alliyah eying her,as if a psionic mind bleeding was just a trick away.

"who is more evil than thee....what demon lord shall see the great Legion and scurry away these are childish hopes,power is not so-"Shieste this time replied.

"easily won,i'll grant you are a mighty party,and have seiged castle Yeilikagen as i know this i thusly offer an alliance,you may be the the first ladys and lords of my new land,who shall ensure our ways of keeping the other evils beyond even the Abyss are made noteworthy to all...an Orc hmm,good beast shall not the people see this if you return with a title and-"

"i am only half,beast as you say,and know i belive they should find it as disturbing as the humans and create more war,when simply stopping this reign of zombies is all that needs be done"

"done the Zombies shall go no further,from the eastern mountains to the Dungeon of Tethreceine and further borders yet stated to the east and west will be the claim,take this now and be my apostles or-i shall kill you" this statement ended with a riled boom and a swipe through the air,as it looked more angered and now was setting an ethereal electric glow cast at it's claws building energy,threatening the justified arguent vice.

"take us there if you're so quick with spell,and we shall see that the army is no more a threat,then we shall not have to slay you...now that is fair"the Elf derrived,as new icon for the band.

"then we shall go,the portal is this way....ms Stormrider and Chealsoroy,if you could be so carefull as to not activate the Elemest revocater"

"how'd you know our names,and about-"

"there are reasons i Kevithraktriee am the seeker of greater realms,and peoples to rule,those are mysteries none such as you will ever know"

"are we really following this Kevith'rat' through a portal,what's gotten into you Alliyah"Xeina compliained as they walked nearly single file,follwing the Wyrme to a wall with a rune marked stone circle,the portal adjunct.

"hush young ones...i must request passage...********.....i"(it spoke words of a strange nature Abysall,and more perhaps Uhntzufeihntien as well)...and broadening light now the only in the room,as the sliffs of poisen on the ground were now no more,soon was a swirl alive as mist,quite natural looking,and they all stepped through.


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 11, 2005)

Indeed the foray and bounds that held before their eyes seemed to be within Terhreciene,the forest of evergreens,and the burly yet cragged and true mountains were spaken of by each;and now as the air refurbished them,and added a plausation to the nervousa,the image of a campsite was found.Clearly the dragon had begun having structures built,perhaps even a small palace from the looks of a foundation,with all sorts of slaves at work securing original pilons,groundwork supports and other metal to earth trappings;some were of broken zombie looking flesh,while others were clearly demons,perhaps as tamed as Shieste in some regaurd though as made for a different keeper.

"ahhh,the land offers mercylessly trhe raguard of it's wrath and fopundation for those who travel it's birth looking for kingdom and wrought,hovels and homes,garrisons and castles....you see the simple work beiung done the fighting is no more" KEVITHRAKTREE,purgered the lingering inquisition of what may first be said,and did so with a dogma of reguard and kineption.


"so make you you're offer or we may have to foresake thee afterall" Alliyah was bound of the groups interest and in of it herself had made the claimed offer for their trust their first response.

"now,now,please follow me,and don't reach forth with any weapon or spell and caste lifelessness to one of my fine workers...ok....very well shall we?..."

The portal opening now closed in the entirety of it's fusion,of both material like majesty and the weaves of spell work,leaving them there now to blindly answer to this calling which had been agreed to on short notice.Chealsoroy turned,and the Myrtel darted next to him,and brushed against him finally as the distain for what may be a trouble,battle or trap was more than an ambivelance for each,and should so be for the others.

Strange cualdrens of pounded dimpled reflective black metal,copper; were being kept burning hot with the work of a spell saying demon,it's burly size and lack of intelligent looks however did not stop the fires from the eteheral lavish beam spread from it's mere fingertips,from being all too clearly a hellish work at the labour of constructions.Other Trolls and sorts of more simple 4 and 6 legged creatures carried stones,some brimed with a metal hold,others regular such quarry wonders cut fine and set for being layde.Soon they made past most the barers of village reform and foundry and walked next to a over tarp  with several posts of smaller cut stones and a massive slab for the floor some 100 ft by 70 and 50 ft for the roof.

"now then my friends it is here that i will call forth my ledger Troll to make the means for witch you shall each be recognized as a fine apostle,or lord...hmph! or whatever it is you like,to my newly founded lands,as then you may go forth to you're dugerbats of human frills and let them see that i am only helping them fight even worse enemies....you see?"

"though i can not see the evil glow about anymore as was true with the first Legions we encountered,i do wonder what if they were to suddenly appear again,mister Wyrme with great respect these are not an army before us so the simple sails of peace is bound for the seas" Stormrider,was also crafting some opinion of the situation.


The dragon spent a wirl of talon,and refurling of wing as stepping away noting that they were unbelieving of at least some of the tune,then sitting and reaching to ring a bell,that made a summons apearantly,he rubuted the fealings of contempt as best as a fiendish power from the Abyss might.

"niether work nor war is the needs for being the new magistar of these lands my friends,neither war nor disease of Abyssal creatures who will in fact against my own,/will one day arrive at you're material plane,these histories of attack,and mighty blights of Troll and worse,they shall not have their place along side the whirl of Abysall contagion,for i am here to prevent that,i have only taken what must be held to ensure we can work together,and define our territory before the Methasafeclese,Bemitzu,and others perhaps far worse take a grip and travel through....do you not yet see what i am telling you"

"ah haa! so you know what fiends are interested in making this fight for the realms about Athiena another terrible Trollish war!" the elf once more answered for the derrived problem of the situation.

"no!....we are listening to this as friends are we not,i know that i am but a fiend myself,however the interests for those parties and folk looking to stop what we know will be should find that an alliance is the truth,the answer needed,if so be it on paper as catatril and frailty yet lord and good doer" Shieste looked to Kreffiotor before speaking who knew she may need to make arguement for this pact.

The two trolls in a strange sort of courtly black and purple velvet costume,requested for,did so thusly arrive and walking blankly to the actuall master,they bowed once and each magically integrated  some papaer and a qiull.After some arguement,and some silly ideas of what tital should really be bestowed they finally found themselves signing the writ of their concerns or more appropraitely wishes for a way to bring this campaign to a safe end.


----------



## Felikeries (Feb 2, 2005)

Those founded,whitherto and nonwithstanding,a judgement of lord and lady,the procession of dignitaries to follow the subfeesa of their deins;a world of wealth,alluring parties the namesake of those respected for more than voilence.Does this fall by the wayside,or bring about the malavolent last steps for these adventureres.Kreffiotor,and Alliyah each knew their place should be as the icon for the group,each wondering about this new pact with the scorn of the AByss's unwholly ones;but within them the sword and the spell was bound to greater holds than the dreams of disconcerting relations experts.And soon it was that they found the answer....

The brink of dawn found the group dinning on an illustrious breakfast,bacons,poultry,scrambled delights from beasts  that may not have flown or walked,wheats pound by unrelenting slaves undoubtedly baked to perfections.Certainly if this was the way they were to live their worths on this side of the lands,then all was fine.

"well now,i've not filled my belly with such foods as then once a time a go when they looked upon me with grace in Atheina" Alliyah had her word for the fun of the mornings breath.

"and soon it'll be that they learn to treat us the same way,with regaurd as no other elf of the guild,i imagine" Chealsoroy commented.

"but this is too simple,what good there is in all this i doubt it does us any such favours as grande as this,i sense problems brewing" Kiazo watrned,speaking ina burly afterthought.

"awe....why don't you brew you're own peace,and grab an ale,or summon for a fine wine from one these fancy trolls in waiting" Xeina spoke,then curtsied a nod to one she spoke of.

"yes good Lady,fine one of Kevithraktriee's own rnks,is there a delight you wish for the meal?" the monster gurgled,tame,yet with a repeal of being not entirely honest if one had an eye about these musings.

"yes,of course i require ale and fine wine for me and the Orc friend,also a new lord",the troll half bowed and returned quickly with 3 pitchers 2 of ale,one of wine,and with little to speak of after a few more gripes about what was to be they were all immersed into a drunken joy to accomedate the status of their titles.

As they toured the sight they found great interest in one structure which was to stand as a church.It was done except for a roof and windows,ladeled with switching metal latchwork,and several gargoyles,the bounds of the 20 ft sides looked to swayne from the center as columns with poisen ivy etchings and several wards,those of anti-demonology, created,the facade,an admirable effort for evil.The steps at the front were adorned with bright copper rails,that had crecent moons carved into them,a chapel for the dark,not a place of 'solace'(pun).

"tell me Kevithraktriee,what litle faith their may be and the purpose of it for Aysall beings i do not understand" Alliyah the Stormrider of Doom,was the first to speak upon the issue to their foreboding host.

"no...please mok religion as you will,for though we are not all saints and you don't see the splendor of this image,i can not say that war tis'nt a closer home for the names of our places of warship!"

"what war?....the enemy that you have not told us of?" Sheieste found her stooper a good place for philosphy of this matter at hand.

"yes...foes so many of them,this place will channel the powers of my greatest sorcerers,and myself,a portal of wizdom to the Abyss if you will,but it is all as i said,only a way to ensure order"

"and those....are those portals you've persuaded the gods to open as well?" Alliyah spoke lookinh over a gnoll,of grass,there the stream of 10 swirling ethers had arrived.

"what! no!.....too soon,we are attacked at our own village,my palace garden,those wretchs,to battle my lords and ladies!"


----------



## Felikeries (Feb 11, 2005)

With no abdtsain the warrioirs lurched into battle as drunken wizdom was now
the role for a charade that was to be their best fighting,as they defended themselves and the village.The ether's pealed away,and the brutal array of demons was tere before them,Quaziliths,demi demons,Methasafacleze,....others some with brazen horns that curled and twisted with more than one,making black images of deathly might.Several foes cast spells as their armour spoke of mage and caster blessed with unwholly charms,they had arrived to settle this fight indeed.Kevithraktriee slammed one about to let loose a strange barrge of ice and acid that had formed in front of it,breaking the spell and leaving a tremendous gash.Alliyah looked to the Elf as she approached two Qauzi's,and he cast an icing of 'ice flurry' upon them,seeing this acion,and understanding that Chealsoroy had remembered their weakness she plunged into them alone,staying swipes,and making quick work of one.

The area soon turned to a battlefield,as the servants for the ,Master's, worksite,also felyt the sting of the spellwork and deminly slashes of the foes.As an acid spell created by Kev 
found its place across mostly7 the enemy,some of it unfortunately fell on the ally,and Kiazo being one iof them staggered in dismay,clearly having a good hand of ot with the mighty axe,towards Xeina,who looked about and motioned him to stand closer to her and Alliyah and Kreffiotor,who's dome like sheild had finally failed and was alo needing the Cleric.

"we've a great number of foes ....please be carefull this will help,but we must use our...braingezs...our minds rfgh thsz" she stammered and did what she could,as suddenly the Zeliotrope spoke out to them.

"who so ever has looked upon this useless Wyrme is our enemy,and i shall slash you into the grave,leaving the wounds of my mighty scythes,as you wish you had never taken arms against my Legion,the true might of the Abyss....the Dark Ones!"

"Dark Ones!....so it is,you think you have found a channel for you're pittifull needs through what i have made with the Material world,this shall never be,i shall never be insulted by the likes of thee,go now back to the bowels of hell or forever be doomed to find a fate far worse!" Kevithraktriee heard tyhe commanders call as well as each,and turned from a buthcering chomp on a lesser foe,taking the time to let the prey from his maw,and allowed a magi glow bond begin within his talons as projecting the answer.

"ha haa ha ....so be it 'storm of demonites!'" the blast of the dragon,screamed passed the foe,as suddenly a swarm of 10 demonites each setting to cast their whips of poisen spells,flew at Kev and unleashed the furry.

The others moved to help,for as they looked upon it now this was a situation easily in reguard of the words that the beast had preached to them,and proving their worth sho9uld satisfy their names,and destiny as lord's and lady's thought of with reguard.

Sheieste tackled two demonites as Kev writhed with multiple trappings unleashing their poisens upon him,and soon the floudered stance was no more and he had fallen.Kiazo jumped aside,as Chealsoroy stabbed one demonite precisely through the skull,sending a sqwuaking message to the others who turned and attacked the Elf.However with one eye open and just reaching the distance Kev slapped two of them away,and allowed the Elf enough safety to cast a spell and make that attack end with a servant Troll settling the final
sword strike.

The Zeliotrope was vicious beyond anyh ever faught before,striking with 2 weapons,and having a defensive darkness barrier that made the fight alltogether too difficult.Though this soon ended,as the 'demonites' fell,the way to their summoner was open,and Kreffiotor had made time to ensure a spell that may lighten the area,and make the surge truiphant for the adventurers,who soon found that their village help were dying like flies.

Alliyah picked a sheild off the ground,as the Myrtel made an effort to attack the foe,whence the first sight of the dark evils dissipation took hold.The magic breacelts,seemed to effect the situation her favour,and as the foe flinched,she struck one arm so well that the weapon left the grip upon it,and within a second she had swiped it and run aback,now making the momentum for the group to push for the kill.


----------



## Felikeries (Jun 16, 2005)

Return to the value of the strong fighting group was soon algemated as within their
stooper of alcholic favour they had defended as well as should be,amoring the worth
of Kevithraktree's own original war group.The dragon scoured in displeasure the beasts of
unclean scurvy into the bloodstream had done their toll,but it was with great accolades that the approaching final kill was to take place.The Trolls were not taken,the demon attack group scuttled about realizing their waning numbers,sure to find death pealed back the wisdoms of an ancient evil downfall,exception to the rules of combat frought with
seekers of richeousness with the charsima of saints teaming about them,at those they loved,or even those they may have been comissioned to take the claims of lord and lady with.The Zeliotrope slashed about as Chealsoroy,Alliyah,Kiazo,and Sheieste moved for an appropriate attack of opportunity.The sky blankened the groove of mid days palet,with wisips of unconventional magics sluffed about,and clouds that scrathed the air formed of
tendrils that belay swordwork within itself....doth the axiom of hope make vanity and the enevitable defeat the fiest and tail whipping for this Abyssal master....

The Stormrider bit the gambit of demure,and swagged a claim before her sword did the same.

"send word follysome glout,that you're realm is never to send another war party to
our lands ,about Aethina,Tethreceine,or these under the rule of Kevithraktree"

"more than you know,this world is not yours to claim",the deathly assasins own remark a witty gullet slice,as too did it sciscor into Chealsoroy,fending with Alliyah's favour.

But as was certain,they pounded and relieved the foe of the final scythe,and Kevithraktree was there to slam it's skull into the earth,as from a standing position  it incured the 
kill,for most to witness as the battle had final been won,a promising stay foretold of valiance in the followers eyes.

"i must cure my poisens,we must discover the glyphes of antimagic that will
detrain the flow of crumblseome foes,with of course as you know un as myself,preach and live only the ways of chaotic evils.....hrmph,rest well friends for we begin the
charm of ambassadorial work by the 3rd days nitefall"

Xeina was immersed in the momentum to return her powers,soon after as they slept and gorged on pig and boar and beats and salads of the finer natural weedish greens found about the region.Praying in thought she fell to a sleeping vision,one of perhpas her own fate as well as the groups destiny.A castle unseen ever,surrounded by gulleys with vultures,broke down from it's highest turrets into the appelate of it's depths and dungeons,and as so she found herself making precariousely across the brims of the holes in the earth unable to commit sight to the interest,a flurry of souls,some human some demon,scratched their way toward the sky,as if fighting the effects of the simple air she took for granted.Then Kiazo followed by Alliyah ,jumped down to her as she turned to find
a swooping black dragon,who cawed a vicious bellow,and landed upon the site of ruin.

"they walk to our defense chiorzo,stolen of magics,the queen falls ill,we must
take to our vows,we must find help.....there is only so much a Cleric can undo"

Awakening in a sweat,Alliyah soon entered her room,and sat upon her bed,knowing that the
ways of alter wisdom control had presented a vision to their vestibule.

"Chealsoroy has fallen ill,in need of great spellwork is his soul,i fear the Abysall advesaries
were holding an evil that has made their scars upon us,all of us,much worse"

"it will be done,but we must return to Aethina,and i must go to the church"

The march of plowing Trolls,unger trousted warriors;the adventure group,and a mighty black dragon,was a sight to behold,and making to the general fairways trifled with the insane,but
with the word of honour,and Alliyah's reputation they hoped they should pass on through the
roads and onto Aethina as quickly as needed.


----------



## Felikeries (Jun 21, 2005)

The enchanting sight of the march of the Great wyrme's enteruage soon met the
clammer and interests of Aethina as the city walls fell within first sights.As expected
a group of the half together half unrefined current city gaurds rushed to the
dilema of the Trolls and dragon approaching,but words of Alliyah's return,for some had
milled over her absence with some thought of a wish for her return,had reached
interested parties;this of course including the Wizard's whom had answered with
their elf mage upon inquistion of a quest.Kiazo and Alliyah the strongest recoverers
from the evils course of malignancy approached the irked front group making to them,unsure as to weather weapons aloft or spells set to cast was a formidable or actuall resposnse to this villany before them.

"hail dear Aethinians,i return with conquest and wounds,my friends are in need of
great Clerical care,and i have....befriended this Dragin and his Legion,they wish
to comssion a land for their protection against any Abysall evil doers" the Stormrider,wasted
no pleasantries on behalf of the oddity.

"and Chealsoroy,i sense a disturbance,he has fallen to a poisen,or magic" an
elder of the Guild called,before the Lead gaurd made a remark.

"yes i wish to use the Church for prayer,for i have witnessed the advesaries that
did this and can plead a corigible word from the Gods,..but if you can use
wizadry for or wounded then i trust you"

The gaurd stepped forth plying with sword and grouchy composure.
"wait just a moment,what is this Trolls and a Dragon,we'll not have them in our 
city,you must be under a spell of charm to fall to their deceptions"

"if that were so,then the wizards should have done good of it,and spoken for the city,
but scince that is niot the case and this Wyrme...Kevithraktre is now an
ally who will fight any further wars with the Abyss,i ask you to let us unto the
grounds and to cleanse our staled from the evil we faught" once more the Stormrider
proved her wit and resiliance to composed ill relations.

"yea...let be what lays,we know of no war with a people or Troll party simply becuase
of the past,Alliyah's word is gold,please we will go to the church and our
best casters will be there shortly to solve this illnes" a second mage spake of the
need,against any furtrher words with an impact,as they were further called to be 
agates to the principle of reason with the sight of the Elf,the Myrtel and 
Kreffoitor,each layne to a specal rest by Xeina.

Several citizens answered with the interest to be hosts to the group,and as the
gaurds looked about as confused as their leader,the Trolss Dragon and others simply
passed into the city,with cheers from some,foretelling that a pact must have been reached,
and that some of their own were bringing a strength for them to rely on.


----------

